# [débat] Gentoo / 64-bits

## anigel

Après un débat bien long (mais très intéressant), nous avons choisi, une fois n'est pas coutume, de ne pas piocher dans la boîte à idées (que vous délaissez honteusement, honte sur vous  :Evil or Very Mad: ).

Pour ceux qui suivent vaguement l'actualité hardware, il devient évident que le passage en 64-bits immine. Les architectures AMD64 et EMT64 sont maintenant bien implantées, et le renouveau d'Intel via son offre de Core 2 Duo va probablement accélérer sensiblement la migration (politiques tarifaires agressives des 2 côtés). Vista ne va pas tarder à sortir, et il y a fort à parier qu'il sera packagé aussi bien en 32-bits qu'en 64 par les grands constructeurs.

Bref : comme à l'époque de la grande migration Windows 3.1 -> Windows 95 (16 bits -> 32 bits), l'informatique "grand public" est à un tournant. Et, chanceux que vous êtes, vous êtes aux premières loges.

C'est pourquoi nous vous invitons à vous exprimer sur ce grand changement. L'objectif de ce "débat" un peu particulier n'est pas tant de débattre (sic !), mais bien d'élaborer un recueil de trucs, d'astuces, d'expériences (heureuses ou malheureuses) sur ce changement d'architecture, afin de permettre, idéalement, au quidam moyen de choisir son architecture en connaissance de cause, rien qu'en ayant lu ce thread, et en n'étant pas surpris ensuite.

/me tend le micro vers la foule.

----------

## Trevoke

D'abord, Vista va sortir sur un DVD qui aura toutes les versions de l'OS (32-bit, 64-bit, etc etc) ... Donc ca c'est clair  :Smile: 

J'ai commence 64-bit il y a.. Presque deux ans. J'ai quelque part un thread dans le forum 64-bit qui parle d'installer avec RAID etc (y a qu'a chercher!... Je l'avais assez longtemps dans ma signature..). Il est vrai qu'il y a eu enormement de travail fait sur amd64 -- les keywords sont maintenant quasiment omnipresents, tout compile bien, tout marche.. Euh.. Sauf les codecs 32-bits, evidemment, et Flash 32-bit.. C'est pour ca que je garde une compatibilite 32-bit sur mon Gentoo.

A part cela, tout fonctionne parfaitement -- mais je n'ai pas vu de grande difference! Le grand public ne remarquera rien de special, je pense, meme si cela permettra aux progammeurs d'evoluer un peu.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> D'abord, Vista va sortir sur un DVD qui aura toutes les versions de l'OS (32-bit, 64-bit, etc etc) ... Donc ca c'est clair 
> 
> J'ai commence 64-bit il y a.. Presque deux ans. J'ai quelque part un thread dans le forum 64-bit qui parle d'installer avec RAID etc (y a qu'a chercher!... Je l'avais assez longtemps dans ma signature..). Il est vrai qu'il y a eu enormement de travail fait sur amd64 -- les keywords sont maintenant quasiment omnipresents, tout compile bien, tout marche.. Euh.. Sauf les codecs 32-bits, evidemment, et Flash 32-bit.. C'est pour ca que je garde une compatibilite 32-bit sur mon Gentoo.
> 
> A part cela, tout fonctionne parfaitement -- mais je n'ai pas vu de grande difference! Le grand public ne remarquera rien de special, je pense, meme si cela permettra aux progammeurs d'evoluer un peu.

 

Je suis un peu la même idée que Trevoke. J'ai acheté un portable avec un turion 64 le mois dernier. Il m'est très difficile de comparer le gain de vitesse avec mes autres ordis qui sont moins recents mais bon, il tourne bien quand même   :Very Happy: 

J'ai été assez etonné au niveau de l'installation...ça c'est bien passé ! 

Donc voila, bien que tout ne soit pas encore totalement rose dans le 64 bits sous gentoo, une très grande partie l'est quand même et ça ne devrait pas mettre des années pour que tout le devienne.

----------

## nykos

au niveau des performances, l'évolution ne se ressent malheureusement pas (encore ?)

je suis passé au 64bits ya 1 an et demi, et comme l'a si bien dit trevoke, au niveau des keywords ça a quand même plutôt bien évolué, même s'il reste certaines applis qui sont masked  :Sad: 

conclusion : sentiment mitigé, je dirai même légèrement déçu (flash suxx)

----------

## Trevoke

Flash, c'est cependant la faute de Macromedia et Adobe.. Il y a des projets Open Source pour developper des lecteurs Flash pour 64-bit (et 32-bit d'ailleurs).

```

[N] net-www/gnash (): Gnash is a GNU Flash movie player that supports many SWF v7 features

[N] net-www/gplflash (): free, portable, and useable alternative to the flash-decoder by Macromedia

```

----------

## mornik

Je suis en 64 bits depuis le mois de juin. Tout ce que je demande marche. Le flash manque un peu, mais pour moi il manque aussi en 32 bits (je me suis refusé l'installation à l'époque ou je tournais qu'en 32bits).

Par contre ce qui me manque c'est plutot au niveau des émulateurs comme qemu. Si ça pouvait fonctionner ce serai le bonheur !

Petit detail aussi, le noyau gentoo-sources en 64bits. Je le trouve plus interressant (support de plus de 1go de ram par defaut, reiser4 et certainement qq détails que j'ai pas vu).

Le hic ? parfois je trouve que certains paquets arrivent plus doucement qu'en 32bits. Ou plutôt pas assez vite pour moi :p

Voila, enfin pour ce que j'ai put comparer avec d'autres distro (mandriva et Suse) et par rapport à mon usage, je trouve que gentoo 64 bits était largement en avance. Cette avance s'est retrouvée diminuée avec le temps, mais au moment de mon passage en 64bits, pas de doutes possible, gentoo était en avance.

----------

## yoyo

Hé hé ! Ce thread tombe à pic ! Je viens de passer en amd64. Aucun problème particulier. Bon, je m'étais quand même pas mal renseigné avant et je savais à quoi m'attendre : nécessité d'avoir mplayer-bin et firefox-bin pour le support de quelques softs proprios.

Pour le reste rien à dire ... Ma machine à totalement changé et donc je ne peux pas juger de l'apport du 64bits en terme de perfos pures.

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Par contre ce qui me manque c'est plutot au niveau des émulateurs comme qemu. Si ça pouvait fonctionner ce serai le bonheur !

 Je viens de finir l'install de winxp via qemu sans aucun problème (mon dieu que c'est looooong !). C'est juste pour tester et voir comment cela fonctionne mais là je me dis que le dual core est peut-être utile dans ce cas (enfin mon desktop linux reste hyper réactif).

Un petit lien : How-To: Run WinXP in qemu virtual computer on AMD64.

Et concernant le noyau gentoo en 64bits, tu es sûr qu'il inclue le support de reiser4 ???

----------

## sireyessire

ça fait un certain temps que je suis sous full amd64, pas de soucis, j'ai oublié le flash (mais c'est pas un grand mal) et le seul soft que j'ai en binaire est tremulous (car l'interpréteur pour les non 32 bits est vraiment trop lent)

mplayer, firefox sont en full 64, seuls quelques vidéos à la con de windosiens convaincus ne passent pas (win32 oblige) mais sinon on survit très bien.  :Mr. Green: 

par contre j'ai jamais testé le 64 intel, savoir s'il y avait des différences ou pas.

----------

## Scullder

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> mplayer, firefox sont en full 64, seuls quelques vidéos à la con de windosiens convaincus ne passent pas (win32 oblige) mais sinon on survit très bien. 

 

Même problème, j'ai démasqué les dernières versions de xine, mplayer et ffmpeg, et désinstallé win32codecs et mplayer-bin ^_^

Merci google et aux développeurs qui ont codé dans le cadre de summer of code  :Very Happy: 

http://rooftopsolutions.nl/article/89

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The best news is yet to come, FFMpeg has 5 projects in Google's Summer of Code. In this program google funds people who are willing to do open source programming for a project of choice. Among those projects is a VC-1 decoder, which allows transcoding WMV3/WMV9, an AAC decoder (AAC is heavily used in MOV/MP4 videos) and an AMR encoder/decoder (AMR is used in 3GP, 3G2).
> 
> 

 

----------

## Anthyme

Moi je suis passé a gentoo 64bits il y a peu, j ai ressenti un peu de mieux sur certains chargement mais rien de probant par contre j'ai eu pas mal de problemes ...

bref sentiment mitigé pour moi ...

PS : je savais pas qu'il y avais une boite a idée   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaworu

Je me suis acheté un laptop l'année passée, et j'ai choisi 32 bits parce que je ne voulais pas avoir de problèmes (déjà que je débutais sur la banquise  :Razz: ).

J'avais lu que les laptop 64bits perdaient en autonomie, et comme je balade bcp mon PC j'avais besoin plus d'une bonne autonomie que de performance. La rumeur est-elle vraie ?

----------

## anigel

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> La rumeur est-elle vraie ?

 

A priori, aucun rapport. L'autonomie est directement liée à la consommation électrique des composants. Le fait de les utiliser en 32 ou 64 bits ne fait pas varier leurs specs (voltage, etc...), et par conséquence : aucune différence d'autonomie. Ou alors j'ai raté un truc  :Wink: .

----------

## marvin rouge

~amd64 depuis un peu plus de deux ans, et pas de soucis majeurs.

Pour ce qui est des soucis mineurs en 64bits, il y a les soucis de drivers parfois (un peu à la traine par rapport au 32 bits, je pense au wifi avec gcc-4.1 par exemple). Une migration massive de l'ordi de "monsieur tout le monde" vers le 64bits ne pourra qu'être bénéfique.

Pour les perfs, pas vraiment de plus par rapport au 32bits. Hormis la reconnaissance native de la ram au dessus du GO.

Et internet sans le flash, c'est un énaurme avantage  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Je suis en amd64 sur mon serveur et mon desktop  :Smile: 

Aucun soucis par rapport à ma gentoo x86 qui traine sur un autre de mes PC.

Bon comme tout le monde l'a souligné y'a toujours le probleme de flash mais ca ne vient pas de linux  :Smile: 

J'utilise firefox-bin pour le flash et mplayer-bin pour win32codecs mais faudrais que j'essaye mplayer_tout_court ^_^

Meme le driver nVidia marche bien (Beryl Inside :p)

Que du bon !

----------

## titoucha

Je tourne depuis pas mal de temps en 64bits et à part au début le problème des pilotes wifi, il n'y a pas longtemps que le pilote rt2500 compile sur 64bits, je n'ai eu aucun souci.

Il est vrai que je n'utilise pas le flash et les codecs 32bits, je garde juste la compatibilité pour antidote, mais j'espère qu'il va bientôt passer en 64bits.

----------

## Scullder

Je suis en amd64 depuis février, malgré des tentatives l'année dernière déjà.

Tout va bien sur ma gentoo ~amd64. Niveau perf, je peux pas comparer. Je suis encore bloqué pour flash (j'utilise firefox-bin), c'est tout. ^_^

Le seul problème que j'ai eu en x86_64, c'était ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443835-highlight-.html

Même si ça ne me concerne pas, c'est encore assez galère avec les applications proprio en général distribuées en binaire 32bits.

----------

## Bapt

Je suis en ~amd64 depuis quelques temps maintenant (~2ans) et pas de problèmes majeurs liés au 64bit. 

J'ai d'abord mis en multilib : flash firefox-bin openoffice-bin, win32-codecs. Mais maintenant, j'ai dégagé flash/firefox-bin car j'en avais marre d'avoir 2 firefox (j'aime bien mon ff compilé avec mes USE) et finalement je n'utilise presque jamais flash. OpenOffice compile maintenant en démasquant la 2.0.4rc et les win32-codecs ne m'intéresse plus mplayer 64bits lit toutes mes vidéos sans problèmes.

Voila pour mon expérience

----------

## Bapt

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Par contre ce qui me manque c'est plutot au niveau des émulateurs comme qemu. Si ça pouvait fonctionner ce serai le bonheur !
> 
> 

 

Tu peux le faire fonctionner, il faut juste avoir une version gcc-3.4.X sous la main pour le faire.

----------

## Mickael

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   Par contre ce qui me manque c'est plutot au niveau des émulateurs comme qemu. Si ça pouvait fonctionner ce serai le bonheur !
> 
>  
> 
> Tu peux le faire fonctionner, il faut juste avoir une version gcc-3.4.X sous la main pour le faire.

 

Xen supporte le 64 bits.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xen 3 peut également faire tourner des systèmes non modifiés comme Windows sur des processeurs supportant la technologie VT[1].
> 
> Avec les technologies Intel Vanderpool Technology et AMD Pacifica ce portage ne sera bientôt plus nécessaire et tous les systèmes d'exploitation seront supportés.
> ...

 

----------

## Mickael

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> ~amd64 depuis un peu plus de deux ans, et pas de soucis majeurs.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des soucis mineurs en 64bits, il y a les soucis de drivers parfois (un peu à la traine par rapport au 32 bits, je pense au wifi avec gcc-4.1 par exemple). Une migration massive de l'ordi de "monsieur tout le monde" vers le 64bits ne pourra qu'être bénéfique.
> 
> Pour les perfs, pas vraiment de plus par rapport au 32bits. Hormis la reconnaissance native de la ram au dessus du GO.
> ...

 

Bon c'est mon cas également, avec mon pc du labo. Pas de soucis majeur, sauf  le sempiternel driver nvidia, mais à force on finit par régler cela très vite. Par contre j'ai senti une différence avec des logiciels comme matlab, ainsi qu'à la compilation. Autrement, pour ce qui est de l'ouverture / fermeture de logiciels / fenêtres communes, entendez par là :  gnome firefox etc la différence n'est pas si marquante.

EDIT : Ha tout de même : j'ai également senti une différence notable, avec blender, mais la carte graphique y est pour quelque chose  :Mr. Green:  Je vais l'installer sur mon portable, je sais la comparaison n'est pas des plus objective mais quand même, (i945 + centrino duo).

EDIT 2 : @oupsman : prends également un sens en recherche lorsqu'on balance nos algos, en visions par exemple, mais aussi en simulation vision, micro-robotique etc je parle seulement des thésards concernés dans mon labo.

----------

## Oupsman

Hum, personnellement je ne vois pas l'interêt du 64 bits pour un PC personnel* vu la faible augmentation des performances qu'on peut en tirer. Par contre, dans le cas d'un serveur de base de données, je pense que cela prend tout son sens.

* dans certains cas, un PC 64 bits prend tout son sens, en particulier dans l'art graphique.

----------

## Bapt

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Hum, personnellement je ne vois pas l'interêt du 64 bits pour un PC personnel* vu la faible augmentation des performances qu'on peut en tirer. (...)
> 
> * dans certains cas, un PC 64 bits prend tout son sens, en particulier dans l'art graphique.

 

Je ne fait pas d'art graphique, mais j'ai tout de même l'impression (pas de bench à l'appui) que mon mencoder est plus rapide en 64 bit qu'en 32bit. Et il m'arrive fréquemment de jouer avec des vidéos.

----------

## mardi_soir

j'ai eu un problème (est ce à imputer au 64 ? ou ai je mal chrooté (du verbe: chrooter) )pour faire fonctionner un logiciel 32 bits 

j'ai fait un chroot pour y remedier mais alors c'est un problème de pilote nvidia qui est venu faire planter le ogiciel qui se lancait en partie au moins.

voila

----------

## blasserre

bah moi je n'ai que des procos 32bits... et je crois que vous n'allez pas me convaincre d'investir dans du 64.

si on écarte les galères, le gain semble absolument nul sur la plupart des configs, le seul point positif qui pourrait me faire virer de bord c'est la killingfeature inode64 d'XFS... mais bon c'est un peu léger comparé à la dépense d'énergie  (réinstall...)

je n'ai jamais connu le 16 bits, mais je suis curieux de savoir si à l'époque la migration a induit si peu de gain immédiat  :Question: 

parce que à l'époque ça voulait dire passer de 65k à 16M de couleurs adresser pas mal de mémoire, avoir un FS d'une taille raisonnable

mais là 64 bits... fiou... à quoi ça va bien pouvoir servir ?

----------

## mornik

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   Par contre ce qui me manque c'est plutot au niveau des émulateurs comme qemu. Si ça pouvait fonctionner ce serai le bonheur !
> 
>  
> 
> Tu peux le faire fonctionner, il faut juste avoir une version gcc-3.4.X sous la main pour le faire.

 

Tu as raison, c pas le 64 bits qui était en cause, mais plutôt mon gcc 4.1 ^^

Donc le 64 bit c'est bon mangez-en  :Smile: 

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Et internet sans le flash, c'est un énaurme avantage 

 

Comment fais-tu?

C'est bourré de flash partout et je n'y vois que du blanc à la place!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai vu qu'il existait "Gnash" mais il est masqué et j'ose pas trop m'avanturer dans le démasquage  (je ne sais pas vraiment faire malgré la doc   :Embarassed:  ).

J'aimerai touver une solution sans recourrir au 32 bits   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

"Marc Driver" c'est un jeu de mot sur Mac Gyver ou t'as vraiment pas de chance?

Pour demasquer, il suffit de mettre, par exemple,

www-client/mozilla-firefox 

dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.unmask

(si c'est masque a fond! Si c'est juste un keyword qui manque, il suffit de faire la meme chose mais d'ajouter le keyword manquant apres, dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords )

----------

## marc.driver

Trevoke,

 *Quote:*   

> "Marc Driver" c'est un jeu de mot sur Mac Gyver ou t'as vraiment pas de chance? 

 

Cela fait déjà un certain temps que tu réponds à mes questions d'éternel débutant, mais  c'est la première fois que tu me la fait!

Marc, c'est mon vrai prénom, Marc Driver c'est un surnom (efffectivement en référence à Mac Giver) dont m'a affublé un collègue et ami à une époque heureuse où rien n'était intégré et à chaque voyage il fallait emmener des kilos de matériels et de disquettes; c'est loin mais j'ai gardé ce pseudo en souvenir!

Revenons à la pratique,

J'ai suivi (mal?) ton conseil en mettant dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords la ligne suivante:

```
net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704 ~amd64 keyword
```

puis il est arrivé ceci:

```
we01 ~ # emerge gnash

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "gnash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060814 (masked by: -* keyword)

- net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20099999 (masked by: -* keyword)

```

Qu'est ce qui cloche?

Edit: au fait, il faut peutêtre faire un post spécifique (on dérive du 64b)?

----------

## Mickael

[/interlude]

On écrit la chose comme ceci dans le package.keywords :

```
net-www/gnash ~amd64 
```

Par contre dans le package.unmask ou package.mask là tu peux spécifier une version voir même plus :

```

net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704

ou encore

=net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704

ou encore

=>net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704

etc
```

tu remarqueras alors que dans ces deux fichiers on ne met pas l'architecture.

[/fin de l'interlude]

----------

## Trevoke

C'est la premiere fois que je te la fais parce que, euh, je faisais pas gaffe   :Confused:  Mea culpa.

Sinon, MickTux a raison, et pis oui, il faut retourner sur amd64. En fait je seche un peu sur les tips et tricks a donner, parce que.. Euh..

~amd64 + gcc-4.1 tourne nickel chez moi.

Si, peut-etre un tout petit tips, sur le sujet des keywords..

Si un paquet n'a pas de keyword amd64, vous pouvez ajouter le keyword x86 dans package.keywords et voir si ca compile..  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

Petite précision :

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Si, peut-etre un tout petit tips, sur le sujet des keywords..
> 
> Si un paquet n'a pas de keyword amd64, vous pouvez ajouter le keyword x86 dans package.keywords et voir si ca compile.. 

 

Et si c'est le cas laisser l'info sur bugs.gentoo.org, afin que le keyword soit ajouté  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Petite précision :
> 
>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Si, peut-etre un tout petit tips, sur le sujet des keywords..
> 
> Si un paquet n'a pas de keyword amd64, vous pouvez ajouter le keyword x86 dans package.keywords et voir si ca compile..  
> ...

 

Faire deux trois recherches sur le forums et le bugzilla histoire de pas envoyer l'info si c'est pas vrai ou si elle a déjà été envoyée.

Il faut quand même vérifier avec tous les use flag et ça peut compiler chez toi mais pas sur une autre configuration, donc c'est pas si simple o_O

Pour Flash, je l'utilisais plus avant mais j'en ai de nouveau besoin à cause des video en flash qui se généralisent.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Et internet sans le flash, c'est un énaurme avantage  
> 
> Comment fais-tu?
> 
> C'est bourré de flash partout et je n'y vois que du blanc à la place!!!   

 

Sur les sites que je fréquente, le flash c'est essentiellement pour la pub. Donc voir du blanc à la place, c'est plutôt bon ...

Les sites qui ne proposent que du flash, je n'y retourne pas.

----------

## marc.driver

J'ai bien fait comme dit plus haut (merci pour les nombreuses réponses)

```
net-www/gnash ~amd64
```

 dans packages.keywords

et

```
net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704
```

 dans packages.unmask.

Voilà le résultat:

```
we01 ~ # emerge gnash

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

we01 ~ # emerge gnash --pretend

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6d [1.6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r7

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.7

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglext-1.0.6-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704

```

Que faut-il faire pour avoir un "atome" valide?

Et pour le Xorg?

----------

## Bapt

Ouh là toi tu ne fait pas de mises à jours fréquentes  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## marc.driver

En mettant

```
net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060814 -*
```

ou

```
net-www/gnash-0.7.1_p20060704 ~amd64
```

dans packages.unmask, je n'obtiens plus que:

```
we01 ~ # emerge gnash

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

Si ça peut être utile....

----------

## Bapt

La solution est dans le liens dans mon post juste au dessus. Il faut que tu fasses la migration de vers Xorg modulaire.

----------

## marc.driver

baptux

OK, j'ai bien compris et ai suivi le lien.

Et j'ai gagnÃ© ...

encore une sÃ©rie d'emmerdes   :Very Happy: 

ArrivÃ© Ã  l'Ã©tape 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

j'ai recommencÃ© Ã  me faire insulter!   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in random order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, ....
```

et j'en passe!

Il continue cependant jusqu'Ã  me dire:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-terms/xterm-207.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

-if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild or

...
```

Je ne sais pas si j'aurais un jour une Gentoo qui marche sans aucun problÃ¨me   :Crying or Very sad:   /   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Allez, je remponte encore les manches, qui peut me guider.

----------

## titoucha

emerge -vp =x11-terms/xterm-207 te donnera plus d'information.

----------

## marc.driver

J'ai donc fait

```
emerge -vp =x11-terms/xterm-207
```

et la réponse est:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-terms/xterm-207
```

----------

## truc

marc.driver l'heure de créer un nouveau post à sonné   :Idea:   :Wink: 

Sinon, question semi hors sujet, j'ai lu je ne sais plus trop où (peut-être ici..) que l'apparition de l'architecture en 64bits était une bonne chose, car ça allait obliger les devs à coder proprement.

Moi pas vraiment comprendre? (d'ailleurs je ne comprends pas non plus pourquoi un  prog peut ne pas fonctionner en 64 bits (je sais je suis vraiment à larache sur ce coup  :Laughing:  )

(pour l'instant j'me dit c'est peut-être que la mémoire occupé par tel ou tel type de donnée, ne prend pas la même place, et par exemple les devs rentraient la taille en dur dans le programme au lieu d'utiliser sizeof ( en C quoi, mais sinon je vois pas d'autre exemple?) , l'incompatibilité peut elle touché tous les logiciel indépendamment du langage de prog choisi?

merci

----------

## titoucha

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> J'ai donc fait
> 
> ```
> emerge -vp =x11-terms/xterm-207
> ```
> ...

 

Je viens de vérifier la plus petite version de xterm est la 218, donc la 207 n'existe plus tout simplement.

Comme la dit @truc il faudrait que tu ouvres un nouveau fil.

----------

## Enlight

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> bah moi je n'ai que des procos 32bits... et je crois que vous n'allez pas me convaincre d'investir dans du 64.
> 
> si on écarte les galères, le gain semble absolument nul sur la plupart des configs, le seul point positif qui pourrait me faire virer de bord c'est la killingfeature inode64 d'XFS... mais bon c'est un peu léger comparé à la dépense d'énergie  (réinstall...)
> 
> je n'ai jamais connu le 16 bits, mais je suis curieux de savoir si à l'époque la migration a induit si peu de gain immédiat 
> ...

 

Alors un truc à la con, mon hdparm me donne 47Mo/s en amd64 contre 52 en x86 (j'ai vérifié 36 fois) En revanche mon XFS tourne (beaucoup) mieux en amd64 (je pense que c'est lié à pas mal de valeurs qui tienne ten registre vu que le FS est presque full 64 bits, en fait il l'est totalement avec l'option que tu cites mais ça bon c'est pas ça qui fait la beauté de l'option.)

Par contre pour reiser4 je sais pas s'il 64 bits ou pas, quelqu'un l'a déjà un peu benché en 32 VS 64?

Par contre pour qemu chez moi c'est mort de chez mort, je l'ai recompilé avec un gcc-3.4 recompilé pour l'occase, ben ça me bloque la ligne de commande et à part ça... ben rien...

----------

## E11

Personnellement, je suis sous 64bit depuis le début des athlons 64 à prix "abordable" (j'avais retardé l'achat de mon pc pour ça  :Mr. Green:  (le problème c'est que j'ai pas su attendre le pcie, mais bon, ça c'est un autre débat   :Rolling Eyes: )

J'ai jamais vraiment fait de test ou de bench dessus, mais je dois avouer qu'entre une install 32bit et une install 64 (bon certes ma dernière install 32 date un peu...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:  mais bon  :Mr. Green: ), je n'ai jamais vu de réel différence si ce n'est psychologique  :Mr. Green:  et qu'au début certains programme n'était pas compatible ou buggait quelques peu. Heureusement celà à très vite évoluté !

Donc je dirais qu'actuellement, le 64bit n'est pas encore vraiment un gros plus, mais que c'est surtout un gage d'avenir car on est maintenant sûr que le futur du pc passera par là ! (c'est ce qui ressort de ma petite expérience personnelle...)

PS : j'aurais une petite question à poser (un peu off), c'est que je n'ai jamais su bien lire les fichiers wmv (de notre ami vindaus) avec mplayer ou autres sur mon ordi en amd64... est-ce dû à l'architecture ou à mes USE qui ne serait pas bien configurée ? (elle m'ont pourtant l'air complète car elles sont identiques à celle de mon portable 32bits chez qui ça fonctionne...) Serait-ce donc un petit point faible de gentoo en 64 ou simplement moi qui m'y prend mal ? (pas besoin de détailler si je m'y prend mal, je créerai un topic (ou Trevoke, m'en créera un  :Mr. Green: ) en temps voulu si besoin il y a  :Wink: )

----------

## blasserre

@Enlight : c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais, faut peut-être attendre un mode 64 bits pour les HDD/controleurs IDE ?

@E11 : que le 64 bits soit l'avenir, ok, on y passera forcément un jour ou l'autre, mais ça prend quand même beaucoup de temps, et à mon avis si c'est si long c'est que les gains sont loins de ceux qui étaient attendus et que fondamentalement on pourrait continuer à se contenter de nos bons vieux 32 bits.

suffit de voir l'IPv6, l'IPv4 est notoirement insuffisant pour continuer à fonctionner, l'IPv6 beaucoup trop puissant pour rester gérable (10^23 adresses par m² de surface terrestre) résultat on s'invente des rustines pour garder l'IPv4 en vie... jusqu'au jour ou tout communiquera via IP : TV, smartphones, frigos, voitures ; et où l'IPv6 s'imposera de fait

par contre le 32 bits est aujourd'hui suffisant pour un poste de travail multimédia (sauf peut-être pour les gens chargés de faire des tests d'ishihara pour les faucons ou qui écrivent des symphonies pour les chauve-souris   :Laughing:  ) et je crois que tant qu'on aura pas trouvé d'intérêt/d'application directs du 64 bits, personne ne bougera, et la chose qui nous fera migrer au 64 sera l'arrêt de fabrication du 32 bits

bon après ce n'est que mon avis d'idiot du village, vous avez peut-être en tête des dizaines d'application 64 bits indispensables   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nykos

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> suffit de voir l'IPv6, l'IPv4 est notoirement insuffisant pour continuer à fonctionner, l'IPv6 beaucoup trop puissant pour rester gérable (10^23 adresses par m² de surface terrestre) résultat on s'invente des rustines pour garder l'IPv4 en vie... jusqu'au jour ou tout communiquera via IP : TV, smartphones, frigos, voitures ; et où l'IPv6 s'imposera de fait
> 
> 

 

L'IPv6 met du temps à venir en partie parce que les américains ont encore plein d'ip disponibles... donc ils sont pas pressés de changer vu que ça implique des coûts...

----------

## Tom_

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : j'aurais une petite question à poser (un peu off), c'est que je n'ai jamais su bien lire les fichiers wmv (de notre ami vindaus) avec mplayer ou autres sur mon ordi en amd64... est-ce dû à l'architecture ou à mes USE qui ne serait pas bien configurée ? (elle m'ont pourtant l'air complète car elles sont identiques à celle de mon portable 32bits chez qui ça fonctionne...) Serait-ce donc un petit point faible de gentoo en 64 ou simplement moi qui m'y prend mal ? (pas besoin de détailler si je m'y prend mal, je créerai un topic (ou Trevoke, m'en créera un ) en temps voulu si besoin il y a )

 

Depuis peu de temps, Mplayer et Xine sont capables de lire les wmv nativement. Seules les versions SVN proposent cette fonctionnalité donc il faut unmasker les dernières versions de Mplayer et Xine (il faut aussi activer le use flag asf) pour que ca marche.

Avant ca, il fallait installer Mplayer-bin (un mplayer 32 bits donc) et les Win32 codecs pour que ca fonctionne. Pour Xine, ca ne marchait pas il me semble. 

Pour en revenir au sujet principal, ca fait un plus de 6 moirs que j'utilise une Gentoo 64 bits et c'est que du bonheur. Avant ca j'utilisais une Mandriva 64 bits et j'ai été déçu de leur version 64 bits, mais depuis que j'ai installé Gentoo ca a été une vraie révélation. J'adore ma Gentoo 64 bits.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marc.driver

truc & titocha,

 *Quote:*   

> marc.driver l'heure de créer un nouveau post à sonné   

 

Je m'en doutais, j'écrivais le 12 octobre:

Edit: au fait, il faut peut-être faire un post spécifique (on dérive du 64b)?

Donc je continue sous le titre:

[XORG] Passage à xorg modulaire problématique

@+

----------

## Enlight

[quote="Tom_"]

Ohoh!!! Merci pour l'info! Par contre comme on a pas le code spécifique pour les diverses extensions cpu, y'a peut être matière à bencher là... faut que je checke en rentrant si y'a pas un USE custom-cflags.

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Par contre pour qemu chez moi c'est mort de chez mort, je l'ai recompilé avec un gcc-3.4 recompilé pour l'occase, ben ça me bloque la ligne de commande et à part ça... ben rien...

 Et tu as également installé kqemu (attention à le compiler avec le même gcc que celui qui a servi à la compil du kernel)  ??

Il y a un super how-to dans la section tips&tricks : How-To: Run WinXP in qemu virtual computer on AMD64.

Enjoy !

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Par contre pour qemu chez moi c'est mort de chez mort, je l'ai recompilé avec un gcc-3.4 recompilé pour l'occase, ben ça me bloque la ligne de commande et à part ça... ben rien... Et tu as également installé kqemu (attention à le compiler avec le même gcc que celui qui a servi à la compil du kernel)  ??
> 
> Il y a un super how-to dans la section tips&tricks : How-To: Run WinXP in qemu virtual computer on AMD64.
> 
> Enjoy !

 

C'est ce que j'avais fait oui. je vais checker ce how-to. Je posterai le retour ici.

edit : mmmh a priori je ne vois rien dans le how-to que je n'ai déjà fait.

----------

## Leander256

 *truc wrote:*   

> Sinon, question semi hors sujet, j'ai lu je ne sais plus trop où (peut-être ici..) que l'apparition de l'architecture en 64bits était une bonne chose, car ça allait obliger les devs à coder proprement.
> 
> Moi pas vraiment comprendre? (d'ailleurs je ne comprends pas non plus pourquoi un  prog peut ne pas fonctionner en 64 bits (je sais je suis vraiment à larache sur ce coup  )
> 
> (pour l'instant j'me dit c'est peut-être que la mémoire occupé par tel ou tel type de donnée, ne prend pas la même place, et par exemple les devs rentraient la taille en dur dans le programme au lieu d'utiliser sizeof ( en C quoi, mais sinon je vois pas d'autre exemple?) , l'incompatibilité peut elle touché tous les logiciel indépendamment du langage de prog choisi?
> ...

 

C'est exactement ça, sauf que (heureusement) le passage en 64 bits ne modifie pas grand chose. En me fiant à mes souvenirs et à http://www.x86-64.org/documentation/documentation/abi-0.98.pdf le seul changement est pour les pointeurs dont la taille passe de 4 à 8 octets.

Donc les manipulations de pointeurs peuvent mal se passer, par exemple si un programmeur calcule un offset dans un tableau en faisant un *4 plutôt qu'un *sizeof(montype*). Ça peut aussi modifier l'alignement et la taille d'une structure, avec les mêmes problèmes découlant d'une programmation «laxiste». Il doit exister d'autres pièges, mais je n'ai pensé qu'à ceux-là.

Pour les autres langages de programmation il faut voir au cas par cas, mais je pense que le problème se pose surtout pour C (et du porky C++) qui est très permissif sur les manipulations mémoires.

----------

## Enlight

Normalement il me semble qu'on devait également profiter d'une ABI orientée perfs au lieu de débuggage (genre mregparm=6 pas de frame pointer etc...), mais je ne sais pas vraiment ce qu'il en est. Faudrait compiler un dummy et le desassembler pour voir si on a toutes les caractéristiques souhaitées.

----------

## Enlight

Bon pays de fénéants où il faut vérifier ses hyppothèses soi-même   :Very Happy: 

```
int addition (int, int, int, int, int, int, int , int);

int main ()

{

  int cumul = addition (1, 2, 3, 4 ,5, 6, 7, 8);

  return cumul;

}

int addition (int a, int b, int c, int d, int e, int f, int g, int h)

{

  return a + b + c + d + e + f + g + h;

}

```

cc -Wall dummy.c -o dummy && objdump -d dummy :

 *Quote:*   

>   4004a0:   c7 44 24 08 08 00 00        movl   $0x8,0x8(%rsp)
> 
>   4004a7:   00 
> 
>   4004a8:   c7 04 24 07 00 00 00        movl   $0x7,(%rsp) # sur la stack
> ...

 

Par opposition :

cc -Wall -m32 dummy.c -o dummy && objdump -d dummy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  8048385:   c7 44 24 1c 08 00 00        movl   $0x8,0x1c(%esp) # tout sur la stack
> 
>  804838c:   00 
> ...

 

Après ce qu'il faut voir c'est comme la fonction addition est gérée _connement_ et revide les registres dans la stack avant de faire l'addition   :Rolling Eyes:  Heuresement si on ajoute un chtit -O2 ça prends de la gueule.

----------

## dapsaille

WAhaaaaaa les insultes ... nan mais reste poli ^^

 Plus sérieusement ... je vais parler en windows la ... passage 16 bit = 32 .. 3.11 = 95

 The claque quand même .... et surtout nécessaire sur un point de vue technique 

(non pas sur la question des couleurs comme j'ai pu le lire), gestion mémoire, drivers performants nécessitant de communiquer en 32 bits ....

Tandis que la ... bah le 64 ... oui j'aime ca oui j'en ais car je suis un "geek" mais bon .. il faut avouer que à part pour lightwave 64 ou l'on peut observer un gain de 7/8 % sur la même scène ... y'as pas d'intérèt autre que commercial/marketing ..

 mais cela fait des années que ca tournes comme ca chez pc land donc ca ne s'arrêteras pas .. et les studios de jeux type Electronic Arts qui ne font des jeux qu'avec les pieds seront heureux de voir que des dual core sont disponibles ... ils pourront s'entrainer à coder plus salement (le premier qui me dis le contraire je le dévore par les oreilles)

 Rhaaa ca fait du bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tandis que la ... bah le 64 ... oui j'aime ca oui j'en ais car je suis un "geek" mais bon .. il faut avouer que à part pour lightwave 64 ou l'on peut observer un gain de 7/8 % sur la même scène ... y'as pas d'intérèt autre que commercial/marketing ..
> 
> 

 

L'avantage n'est pas dans la vitesse de rendu, mais dans le support de plus de RAM, ce qui permet de gérer des scènes plus complexes sans faire plusieurs passes de rendu.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
> Tandis que la ... bah le 64 ... oui j'aime ca oui j'en ais car je suis un "geek" mais bon .. il faut avouer que à part pour lightwave 64 ou l'on peut observer un gain de 7/8 % sur la même scène ... y'as pas d'intérèt autre que commercial/marketing ..
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sur la même config win64 on exécute l'exe 32 et celui 64 on note la différence .. le soft est en 32 mais les accès mémoires sont gérés par l'OS pas par le soft .. d'ou ma déduction ... peut etre à tort .. je ne sais pas

Pour recenterer le débat ...

 je n'ais senti aucun gain de passer de 32 à 64 si ce n'est des softs qui sont masked car ne fonctionnent pas en 64

(surtout des jeux) doomsday warzone2100 ......

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Enlight

Je pense que ce qu'il a voulu dire, c'est que jusqu'à 768Mo (je crois) puis ensuite 1Go grace à Con Kolivas, la gestion e la mémoire ne générait pas d'overhead, en revanche au delà si; ce qui n'est pas le cas avec l'amd64 et que donc ça constitue l'intérêt principal, avant même l'augmentation des perfs.

----------

## lmarcini

Pour ma part, j'avais envisagé le passage en 64 bits il y a presque 2 ans et l'ai toujours repoussé pour les raisons suivantes :

- le support du 64 bits était moins mature que le 32 bits (au vu des différents threads),

- le passage au 64 bits nécéssitait des investissements matériels... conséquents (CPU, RAM, CM)

- le gain en matière de performance n'était pas significatif  (au vu des différents threads là aussi)

- mon Sempron 2600 avec 1,5Go de RAM et deux bons disques SATA n'est pas si lent que cela...

Et puis, une des raisons qui a motivé mon passage sous Gentoo est le fait que l'on puisse complètement tirer parti d'un matériel pas forcément rapide et récent. C'est une raison économique, certes, mais qui en vaut bien une autre.

Par contre, si j'avais les fonds nécessaires et un peu plus de temps, ça ne me déplairait pas d'expérimenter Gentoo en 64 bits sur un matériel "de course"...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## siDeb_31

Encore faut il qu'il y est les drivers et certaines applications essentielles qui suivent ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas  :Sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je pense que ce qu'il a voulu dire, c'est que jusqu'à 768Mo (je crois) puis ensuite 1Go grace à Con Kolivas, la gestion e la mémoire ne générait pas d'overhead, en revanche au delà si; ce qui n'est pas le cas avec l'amd64 et que donc ça constitue l'intérêt principal, avant même l'augmentation des perfs.

 

 ok ok ... je pensais plutot que cae gain était à imputer sur les données à traiter par le cpu qui étaient en 64bit et non plus 32 (ouais la 3d ca consomme des cycles ca) 

 .. phrase pas trop lisible mais bon .. navré   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Je pense que ce qu'il a voulu dire, c'est que jusqu'à 768Mo (je crois) puis ensuite 1Go grace à Con Kolivas, la gestion e la mémoire ne générait pas d'overhead, en revanche au delà si; ce qui n'est pas le cas avec l'amd64 et que donc ça constitue l'intérêt principal, avant même l'augmentation des perfs. 
> 
>  ok ok ... je pensais plutot que cae gain était à imputer sur les données à traiter par le cpu qui étaient en 64bit et non plus 32 (ouais la 3d ca consomme des cycles ca) 
> 
>  .. phrase pas trop lisible mais bon .. navré  

 

Surtout aussi le fait que la limitation de 4Go de RAM saute. Deux secondes, je cherche le lien intéressant .... 

Ah merde c'était pas un lien, juste une newsletter Newtek

 *oupsman sur Palmattitude.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avec l'aide de Lightware édition 64 bits.
> 
> Disponible ici : ftp://ftp.newtek.com/multimedia/Shows/Win...ender_8Mbps.wmv
> ...

 

----------

## blasserre

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'vous préviens, la vidéo arrache le slip 
> 
> 

 

Même pas peur  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## pathfinder

ma petite bulle:

en parlant a des techniciens en centres de recherche, ils m avaient dit que les calculs en virgule flottante seraient beuacoup plus precis, et que nombreux bugs des cards graphiques dus aux erreurs d arrondi disparaitraient. Et je veux bien le croire.

Question perfs, j en sais rien, sauf que 4Go RAM et plus, ca le fait.

Et surtout pour des calculs de masses d atomes et des simulations numeriques ou on a enormement d erreurs d arrondi etc... c est plus que bienvenu.

Ca permet de faire sur son poste des clculs bcp plus fiables, et de pousser plus loin les resultats.

C est tres specifique comme utilisation. 

Tout le monde de la simulation numerique et des applications graphiques gourmandes devriat s en ressentir.

Perso, j attend qu on n ait plus le choix du tout. car les grosses simus, je les fais sur des calculateurs ARF ARF ARF donc je m en tape!!! pfffffffff

le reste, je m en fiche un peu, ... je suppose que celui qui veut un enorme truc question graphique et puissance ira chez SUN ou autre...

Et gentoo comma a si bien ete dit... optimise deja au max.

et ca c est le bonheur.

Rien qu un exemple avec hdparm sur mon 32 bits.

Un pote en 64 bits en SATA (sdparm marche pas et blktool pas essaye) arrive pas a depasser les 44Mo...

moi je suis a 65 Mo:

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3104 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1551.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  196 MB in  3.01 seconds =  65.16 MB/sec

```

c est bete mais je crois que c est le genre de trucs qui fait que la machine est vraiment plus rapide.

Lui est a 7000MB/s et a 40M/s pour les 2 valeurs, et on n arrive pas a les changer...

je sais pas si c est du au 64 bits ou au SATA; (moi aussi je suis en SATA pourtant)

bon WE a tous!

----------

## tragique_fernand

J'ai acheté mon pc 64 bits il y a deux ans et même si le gain de performance n'est pas flagrant dans l'utilisation quotidienne des applications, la puissance se ressent surtout pour les gros traitements style emerge qui prennent nettement moins de temps que sur une machine 32 bits.

Par contre, il est vrai que toutes les applications ou les drivers ne sont pas disponibles sous amd64.

----------

## Aefron

Je suis tombé sur ce lien à propos de la sortie du Core 2 : http://www.linuxhardware.org/features/06/08/22/0415251.shtml

D'après ces tests (avec des Gentoo et des optimisations raisonnables), il y a globalement un petit gain... mais pas toujours...

----------

## Scullder

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rien qu un exemple avec hdparm sur mon 32 bits.
> 
> Un pote en 64 bits en SATA (sdparm marche pas et blktool pas essaye) arrive pas a depasser les 44Mo...
> ...

 

Ca, ça dépend juste du disque dur. 

Allez pour le concours ^_^, j'ai fait ça sur mon disque dur principal (samsung sp2504c) sur une debian (debian caybienaussi) x86 : 

```
/dev/sda:

Timing cached reads: 2688 MB in 2.00 seconds = 1342.19 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 212 MB in 3.02 seconds = 70.14 MB/sec
```

C'est vrai que pour l'augmentation de la précision, c'est plutôt cool  :Smile:  Mais je sais pas si les tailles des types changent réellement en passant au 64bits, à part la taille du type pointeur.

----------

## Scullder

 *Aefron wrote:*   

> Je suis tombé sur ce lien à propos de la sortie du Core 2 : http://www.linuxhardware.org/features/06/08/22/0415251.shtml
> 
> D'après ces tests (avec des Gentoo et des optimisations raisonnables), il y a globalement un petit gain... mais pas toujours...

 

Ca me fait penser que j'aimerai bien tester ça sur mon amd64 :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Acovea

Je vais peut être laisser tourner ça cette nuit moi, si les résultats vous intéresse, je peux les passer.

----------

## Enlight

Ben l'int passe à 64 bits contre 32 et de manière général les données sont alignées sur 64. ça vaut aussi pour les structs qui ont pas l'attribute packed.

----------

## truc

un question est restée en suspens, est-ce que les "incompatibilitées" peuvent toucher n'importe quels logiciel indépendament du langage de programmation utilisé?

----------

## NoZ

Si tu utilises des langages de script ou pseudo-compilés, pas de problèmes dans l'absolu.

Par contre, dès qu'on commence à faire du C/C++, ça se gâte. Ca peut passer comme une lettre

à la poste si le programmeur est bon, et être franchement douloureux, si c'est un boulet  :Very Happy: 

Au final, la compatibilité 32/64 bits dépend du programmeur...

Au final, je ne quitterai pas mon 32bits adoré, qui a fait ses preuves... contraiment au 64bits,

qui est encore un peu jeune... et qui nécessite de gros efforts de la part des développeurs

pour arriver à faire quelque chose de correct.

----------

## Enlight

En même temps ton x86 adoré qui a fait ses preuves est quand même réputée être l'architecture la plus pourrie qui ait jamais existé... c'est marrant la capacité des trucs mal foutu à conquérir le monde dans le domaine de l'info...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> En même temps ton x86 adoré qui a fait ses preuves est quand même réputée être l'architecture la plus pourrie qui ait jamais existé... c'est marrant la capacité des trucs mal foutu à conquérir le monde dans le domaine de l'info... 

 

ahhh e17 va percer alors   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oni92

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> En même temps ton x86 adoré qui a fait ses preuves est quand même réputée être l'architecture la plus pourrie qui ait jamais existé... c'est marrant la capacité des trucs mal foutu à conquérir le monde dans le domaine de l'info... 

 

Sauf qu'on parle pas d'une nouvelle architecture mais une grosse amélioration du x86 (on agrandit les registres et on lui donne un support de la mémoire 64 bits et c'est presque tous...) donc voilà   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   En même temps ton x86 adoré qui a fait ses preuves est quand même réputée être l'architecture la plus pourrie qui ait jamais existé... c'est marrant la capacité des trucs mal foutu à conquérir le monde dans le domaine de l'info...  
> 
> Sauf qu'on parle pas d'une nouvelle architecture mais une grosse amélioration du x86 (on agrandit les registres et on lui donne un support de la mémoire 64 bits et c'est presque tous...) donc voilà  

 

C'est le jeu d'instructions à la base qui est tout pourri. L'assembleur x86 est un cauchemar pour les programmeurs à ce qu'il parait (déjà que j'ai commencé avec le m68k qui est censé être le plus facile et que j'ai bien galéré avec  :Razz: ). Et faut pas oublier le chemin du x86 : parti du 8bit jusqu'au 64bit maintenant, avec les couches de compatibilité, ya un lourd héritage.

----------

## Enlight

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   En même temps ton x86 adoré qui a fait ses preuves est quand même réputée être l'architecture la plus pourrie qui ait jamais existé... c'est marrant la capacité des trucs mal foutu à conquérir le monde dans le domaine de l'info...  
> 
> Sauf qu'on parle pas d'une nouvelle architecture mais une grosse amélioration du x86 (on agrandit les registres et on lui donne un support de la mémoire 64 bits et c'est presque tous...) donc voilà  

 

le x86_64 est considéré comme architecture à part, si tu regardes le post avant le mien NoZ disait qu'il ne quitterait jamais son 32 bits adoré. sinon c'est aussi et surtout le fait d'avoir plus de registres (mais dans mes souvenirs, le motorolla 6800 avat déjà 8 registres d'opération et 8 d'adresses en plus) et une ABI décente qui marque l'évolution pour moi. Par contre comme l'a souligné pierreg, ça reste du CISC...

@blasserre : raté, je suis pas un fan d'e17 (en tout cas pas pour le moment)

----------

## kwenspc

Salut les gentooïstes, 

ca fait plaisir de revenir parmis vous (après un ptit break de 3 semaines).

Et bien on peut dire que ce post tombe a pic puisque je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle machine de travail qui est une x86_64. Du Intel D, nocona donc.

Pour le moment rien de notable, je verrais à l'utilisation.

Je suis passé en 64 bit (ARCH amd64). Je vois pas trop l'interêt d'avoir un cpu 64 bits si c'est pour rester en 32  :Smile: 

Sinon même si le gros du cpu reste du CISC je crois que le coeur est RISC maintenant.

Enfin c'est AMD qui a lancé le truc il me semble. (On peut en effet trouver des k6, k7 etc... totalement RISC. C'est pour le marché industriel. Carte embarqué, etc...). Pour garder la compatibilité CISC ils foutent un translateur d'instructions. Ca prend l'instruc CISC et ca la decoupe en autant de petites instructions RISC. C'est totalement transparent pour l'OS.

Je sais pas si Intel fait pareil mais je crois savoir que pour certaines grosses instructions, ces dernières ne sont en fait que des micro-code specifiques, qui une fois dans le cpu sont redecoupées en diverses instructions (un peu comme le translateur vu plus haut).

Bon je dis ca, mais sans aucun recul. Donc y a sans doute des conneries dans le tas. 

Enfin la prochaine étape pour moi: passer sur du SPARC.  :Smile: 

----------

## _droop_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ...

 

Salut,

Le pentium pro est à priori le premier processeur x86 à se comporter de cette façon. (voir wikipedia).

Ce changement a (il me semble) été nécessaire pour l'introduction de l'éxécution out of order et de la prédiction de branchement.

Voilà pour la petite précision.

----------

## boozo

[Off] tiens kwen t'es de retour toi aussi  ?!  :Very Happy: 

j'ai pensé à toi il y a peu en lisant çà... j'ai même pas osé poster notre feedback sur la question... blessure mal cicatrisée sans doutes    :Crying or Very sad:    [/Off]

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [Off] tiens kwen t'es de retour toi aussi  ?! 
> 
> j'ai pensé à toi il y a peu en lisant çà... j'ai même pas osé poster notre feedback sur la question... blessure mal cicatrisée sans doutes      [/Off]

 

Oui, j'ai encore un mauvais souvenir aussi   :Confused: 

----------

## NoZ

Dans le fond, on peut dire qu'en x86, 32 ou 64 bits ne changent pas grand chose, reste

que le 32 bit reste toujours majoritaire... et je me rappelle de quelques belles merdes

avec mon vieux athlon64 3000+ en  amd64.

Enfin, ça risque plus de m'arriver, je prends plus que de l'intel (supportent bien mieux les

coupures de courant intempestives) et je reste en 32bits  :Very Happy: 

Pour ce qu'on perd ou qu'on gagne comme performances... j'me demande si la question

se pose vraiment.

De toutes façons, le 64bits, c'est comme la mort, on finira tous par y passer  :Evil or Very Mad: 

La question est (bien existencielle quand on y pense, mais c'est pas ça que je voulais dire...)

QUAND ?

Donc fans de 64bits, prenez votre mal en patience... un jour vous arriverez au pouvoir  :Smile: 

PS: Um... le x86 est peut-être l'architecture la plus pourrie de tous les temps pour certains, mais

avec tout ce qui a été fait pour elle, on arrive à quelque chose de tout à fait potable...

Bon, pour ce qui est de l'assembleur, c'est vrai qu'il est vraiment indigeste, qu'il est un assemblage

géant de rustines et d'ajouts pas terriblement bien pensés... et qu'une VRAIE NOUVELLE architecture

ne serait pas de négligeables ajouts dans nos machines grand public... Mais bon, le x86(_64) est

partout, même dans les macs.

Um, je me demande ce qu'il y a comme vraie alternative qui arrive aux mêmes performances pour un

prix sensiblement égal (pour les bas et moyens de gamme...)

PPS: Que la A20 Gate soit avec vous  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon je viens de terminer l'install en 64bits...

Franchement, les mecs qui me sortent "préfère rester en 32 bits, sinon trop de merdes, c dur tout ça tout ça..." c'est de la mauvaise foie   :Laughing:   (voui mâdâme).

J'ai vu aucune pitain de différence perso. Et pour certains trucs genre flash ou autre, ben allez : emerge mozilla-firefox-bin pi voilà. (emulation 32 bits dans le kernel)

Allez, ça c'est fait!

----------

## NoZ

Nan, c'est pas de la mauvaise foi...

C'est juste un gros manque de bol  :Embarassed: 

Au final, je préfère prévenir que guérir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonjour à tous..

Je suis à quelques jours de l'install de la première Gentoo.. ( j'ai lu pas mal de docs d'install  et c'est tout imprimé  pour l'avoir sous la main au moment fatidique )

J'avais racheté cette fois un PC avec un AMD 64 bits  en pensant déjà aux futures compils de Gentoo, espérant gagner un peu de temps... ( à la place d'un vieux céleron sur l'ancien PC )

( Athlon 64 3200 : un petit !  en attendant d'en savoir plus sur les dual core, et leur gain en performances, mais j'ai choisi le socket 939 sur la CM pour pouvoir changer un jour si c'est un gain de perf évident )

Mémoire  : je n'ai que 512 Mo  : (fallait rentrre dans un buget limité )(  Souvent  avec plusieurs applis gourmandes  ouvertes, ( firefox en particulier ) je vais tapper dans la swap , ca se voit au ralentissement et ça s'entend bien  ( le disque lol ) même pas besoin de moniteur de la gestion de la mémoire .

Pas grave deux cartes mémoires  de 512 ça va plus vite qu'une seule d' 1 Go  on divise le temps de réponse par de la RAM par deux (enfin presque )

 Est ce que vous me recommandez d'équiper mon PC avec 512 Mo de ram supllémentaire avant de faire cette première compil.? 

Si je gagne 12 heures ça vaut le coup ! je n'hésiterais même pas..

Mais le 64 bits ! aïe aîe aîe, j'ai eu quelques mauvaises surprises..  (enfin pas suffisament pour regretter mon choix ! )

Pas mal de complications avec les codec en 32 bits..en effet,  pas toujours bien expliquées ailleurs...et  le 64 bits pas très bien géré ailleurs...

 Il faut venir sur le forum Gentoo pour avoir les explications et ne pas s'épuiser en vain.. Merci !

 N'ayant qu'un PC , et ne voulant pas rebooter sous Xp pour ( vous m'avez comprise ! voir quelques vidéos ou revoir le JT  et faire marcher quelques plugins sans souci) , bien que ce ne soit pas l'objectif principal de cette install de Gentoo, mais tant qu'à faire... si je peux éviter une recompil  pour ça ...

 Si j'ai bien compris ce sujet : on peut donc  émuler un fonctionnement 32 bits pour  Xine et pour Firefox  et ça se fait à la compil.. ( d'autres distribs faciles ne m'ont pas laissé le choix).

J'aimerais bien pouvoir me passer de Firefox que j'apprécie de moins en moins, pour Konqueror exclusivement... 

Mais là je me pose la question :  Faut il changer qq chose au moment de la compil  pour pouvoir voir les vidéos dans le navigateur konqueror  ?  même si on ne peut pas toutes les avoir... histoire de bien préparer l'install

----------

## nykos

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  Si j'ai bien compris ce sujet : on peut donc  émuler un fonctionnement 32 bits pour  Xine et pour Firefox  et ça se fait à la compil.. ( d'autres distribs faciles ne m'ont pas laissé le choix).
> 
> 

 

ça se passe pas vraiment à la compilation, en fait tu prends directement la version pré-compilée en 32 bits

----------

## Scullder

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous..
> 
> Je suis à quelques jours de l'install de la première Gentoo.. ( j'ai lu pas mal de docs d'install  et c'est tout imprimé  pour l'avoir sous la main au moment fatidique )
> 
> 

 

Bonjour, bonne chance, toussa  :Smile: 

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> ( Athlon 64 3200 : un petit !  en attendant d'en savoir plus sur les dual core, et leur gain en performances, mais j'ai choisi le socket 939 sur la CM pour pouvoir changer un jour si c'est un gain de perf évident )
> 
> Mémoire  : je n'ai que 512 Mo  : (fallait rentrre dans un buget limité )(  Souvent  avec plusieurs applis gourmandes  ouvertes, ( firefox en particulier ) je vais tapper dans la swap , ca se voit au ralentissement et ça s'entend bien  ( le disque lol ) même pas besoin de moniteur de la gestion de la mémoire . 
> 
> 

 

C'est très bien un amd64 3200+. J'ai un 3000+, et ça suffit largement pour un proc monocore. Pour les 512Mo de RAM, tu risques de swapper pendant les compilations, avec 1Go de ram, ça va déjà beaucoup mieux.

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  Est ce que vous me recommandez d'équiper mon PC avec 512 Mo de ram supllémentaire avant de faire cette première compil.? 

 

Comme tu veux, ça fonctionnera quand même, c'est juste plus agréable avec 1Go de ram (surtout si tu veux utiliser ton système pendant les grosses compilations qui ne sont pas courantes quand même).

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Si je gagne 12 heures ça vaut le coup ! je n'hésiterais même pas..

 

Aucune idée  :Very Happy:  En tout cas, quand on swap, les temps de compilations commencent à augmenter sérieusement. Je me souviens avoir swapé de 500Mo quand j'avais 512Mo de ram, en compilant kde avec le useflag kdeenablefinal.

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Mais le 64 bits ! aïe aîe aîe, j'ai eu quelques mauvaises surprises..  (enfin pas suffisament pour regretter mon choix ! )

 

Mais non, tout va en s'améliorant

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pas mal de complications avec les codec en 32 bits..en effet,  pas toujours bien expliquées ailleurs...et  le 64 bits pas très bien géré ailleurs...
> 
>  Il faut venir sur le forum Gentoo pour avoir les explications et ne pas s'épuiser en vain.. Merci !
> ...

 

Là sur ma gentoo, j'ai quasiment plus rien en 32bits.

Pour les vidéos dans konqueror, j'utilise kmplayer.

J'ai compilé la dernière version de ffmpeg, de mplayer et de xine, et ça lit quasiment tout, plus besoin de win32codecs ni de mplayer en 32bits (à part peut être pour le real video et d'autres codecs peu utilisés).

Pour flash dans konqueror, on peut utiliser nsplugins32 (dispo dans l'overlay berkano, je l'ai découvert hier  :Very Happy: ) et utiliser flash 32bits dans konqueror en 64bits. J'utilise ça avec flash 9 beta, ça marche bien  :Smile:  (excepté les bug de la beta)

Utilise les bons useflag, installe ton système de base d'abord, et regarde à ça après. Faut le temps de se familiariser avec gentoo et portage  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Bounjour @jacqueline et bienvenue sur le forum, tu te décides enfin à faire le pas   :Wink: 

Pour toutes tes questions @Scullder ta donné tout ce qu'il faut.

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci de votre acceuil et de vos réponses..

 Merci Scullder de ces précisions et de ces conseils..  c'est rassurant, mais j'attendrais un peu pour la vidéo..  rien ne presse.

 Titoucha  :  les récents évènements  ( MS Novell ) mais aussi les débats qui ont suivi ,  ont un peu précipité les choses.. 

Ce sont les mêmes qui essayent de nous coller  les lois contre le logiciel libre, ( je n'ai pas oublié ), les DRM et cie..  Les voir aujourd'hui  présentés par des "copains linuxiens"  comme des chevaliers blancs défenseurs du logiciel libre    :Rolling Eyes:    Je suis blonde, mais je n'arrive pas à y croire !  

 Je veux bien qu'on signe des pétitions pour défendre le logiciel libre  contre Microsoft et consort avec  leurs grandes manoeuvres,   mais  il faut être cohérent.. Il ne faut pas me demander de'applaudir cette alliance et de soutenir Novell..

 Novell et MS ( et d'autres )  ne s'intéressent pas à l'open source et au logiciel libre par amour, ce ne sont que les lois contre les codes fermés et les lois antimonopole ( pour MS)  qui  les y ont contraints . Microsoft cherchait un con pour s'allier ... avec Novell  (le dernier venu  dans Linux et plein d'ambition ) ils l'ont trouvé. !     Cette histoire  a un coté "dîner de cons !"

MS ne va  pas  couler Novell , ils en ont trop besoin  :  c'est le conccurent "choisi"  et "soutenu" pour échapper aux lois anti monopoles .et  à l'occasion  le cheval de troyes , pour aller mettre le souq dans  linux  ( dans ce genre de basses manoeuvres on choisit le plus con,  il fait le boulot tout seul à votre place  pour tenter d'éliminer les autres  conccurents et en plus novell est assez "con" pour payer une redevance à microsoft sur ses ventes open source : trop forts les types de microsoft ! ( en faisant abstraction de toute morale ). 

 Si microsoft se contentait de couler novell,  ce serait un moindre mal !

 Au fait c'est qui le PDG de Gento  ?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ( ce n'est rien , je vais bien,  juste le traumatisme de ces dernires jours)

Longue vie à Linux, au logiciel LIBRE  et à Gentoo ! et ......  "No pasaran !"  ( bah puisqu'on s'est déjà fait traiter d'intégriste  au diable l'avarice ! )

----------

## titoucha

MDR tu es très en forme à ce que je vois   :Laughing: 

Tu verras la grosse différence ici c'est que tu as pas mal de "vétérans " contrairement à certaines autres distributions et forum que j'ai pu fréquenter, ce qui prouve que cette distribution à su fédérer et fidéliser.

----------

## Clark

Et c'est un forum de qualité : j'ai attendu six mois pour poster mon premier message, tous mes autres problèmes ayant déjà une solution citée !

----------

## truc

euh, c'est sans doute un peu parachuté comme question ici, mais bon..

QU'en est-il des autres architectures (mot que je dit, d'ailleurs, sans réellement le comprendre...), y a t(il d'autres architecture à prendre en compte avant d'investire pour un pc de bureau, j'pense à x86 et le 'amd64' (même si le keyword n'est pas forcément très bien choisi on se comprend hein?  :Wink:  ) .

Peut-on à peu près tout faire pareil sur une autre archi?

----------

## titoucha

Dans les ordinateurs de bureau standard, il y à la grande famille x86 (32bits et 64bits) celle-ci comprend des cpus comme le core 2 duo, atlon, etc.

Tu as aussi la famille ppc qui est basée sur les processeurs powerpc, c'est celle des ancien mac et donc c'est famille au niveau grand publique est entrain de s'éteindre.

Pour finir, je dirais, tu as les ordinateurs Sun avec les processeurs sparc, mais c'est plus pour des stations de travail.

Donc en définitive à mon avis pour M. tout le monde il n'y a vraiment qu'une seule famille et tu la connais bien, c'est la x86.

----------

## Scullder

On peut encore trouver des mac ppc. Justement, l'avantage, c'est que leur prix chute.

Il y a aussi Pegasos (compter 700€ apparemment) pour avoir une station ppc : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegasos

 *Quote:*   

> Depuis janvier 2006, Genesi a mis librement à disposition des membres de Power.org la documentation, les schémas techniques et la liste des composants de la carte Pegasos II rev.2b5. Le Pegasos II devenant ainsi un ordinateur "Open Hardware", chacun étant libre d'en réaliser une copie ou un clone. Les documentations sont disponibles sur power.org (enregistrement nécessaire mais gratuit).

 

Je vois bien ça avec une carte opengraphics  :Smile:  Après si on a des problèmes avec ça, on doit se sentir seul devant sa bécane xD 

Reste les workstation sun comme dit titoucha mais c'est hors de prix pour avoir quelque chose de bien (on peut facilement arriver au dessus de 4000€). Leurs workstation à base d'amd opteron sont déjà plus abordables avec l'entrée de gamme vers 800€.

Sun m'impressionne vraiment avec leur matos, j'en ai jamais vu mais ça a l'air puissant ce qu'ils font : 

- http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/UltraSPARC_T2 : 8 core, 64 thread, c'est pas pour jouer xD 

- http://www.sun.com/emrkt/blackbox/index.jsp : si t'as trop de place dans ton garage =)

Dans un autre genre, ça discute aussi pas mal de la playstation 3 sur les blogs des dev gentoo ( http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/lu_zero/2006/11/11/playstation_3 , faut surveiller le planet ), apparemment, on pourrait y installer un système gnu/linux. Le processeur est un cell à 3.2GHz 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_(processeur)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le PowerPC Processing Element  [modifier]
> 
> Le cœur (PPE) utilise les jeux d'instructions POWER et AltiVec, les nombres entiers, et la répartition du travail entre les SPEs. C'est un processeur 64 bits, "In Order", et SMT deux voies. Il a une mémoire cache intégrée de niveau 1 de 32 ko.
> ...

 

La PS3 permet aussi de changer son disque dur interne 20 ou 60Go (ça a été testé avec un disque de 320Go). D'après kotaku, il y a carrément un menu "installer un autre OS" dans le bios. Avec un VGA Box, ça peut le faire pour l'écran. C'est vraiment dommage que la playstation 3 n'ait que 256mo de ram. :/

Si tu veux approfondir, regarde sur wikipedia, y'en a trop à dire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[OFF]

Bienvenue jacqueline !!!!

Et en plus cette une bisontine !!!! Ca fait trois bisontins sur le forum, Besançon va devenir le berceau de Gentoo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/OFF]

----------

## Oupsman

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/UltraSPARC_T2 : 8 core, 64 thread, c'est pas pour jouer xD 
> 
> - http://www.sun.com/emrkt/blackbox/index.jsp : si t'as trop de place dans ton garage =)
> ...

 

SUN continue à se faire tailler des croupières par IBM dans les benchs de tous les serveurs possibles et imaginable. L'architecture Power est à des années lumière du Sparc en terme de puissance brute par coeur. Et le power 6 qui va sortir l'année prochaine va être une tuerie violente  :Exclamation: 

----------

## titoucha

J'aime bien le blackbox, il m'en faut un   :Laughing: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

emerge -Dauv blackbox

----------

## Jacqueline

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
> Bienvenue jacqueline !!!!
> 
> Et en plus cette une bisontine !!!! Ca fait trois bisontins sur le forum, Besançon va devenir le berceau de Gentoo   
> ...

 

Merci KurGaN. 

Allez besac ! 

Tu es peut être mon voisin d'en face.. lol !  son PC est installé devant la fenêtre .. Non , ce n'est pas possible ...  Il fait du Microsoft Office , j'en suis sûre  même si je ne vois que l'arrière de son moniteur..   :Smile: 

 P'têtre qu'il a un wifi ! " You've received an e-mail Lol ! " ce serait rigolo ! 

 Vous êtes à Sequalinux ?

----------

## titoucha

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> emerge -Dauv blackbox

 

Si seulement c'était aussi simple pour avoir le blackbox dont je parle   :Confused: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Le Black box de Sun , c'est bien .; tu habites dans ton ordi !  apparamment il y  a l'eau ,  la clim, les toilettes ?  On peut aller en vacances avec ..

 je suis en retard pour mon innstall de gentoo.. mais je fais du ménage...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

C'est clair c'est sympa cette salle blanche mobile de Sun. Par contre, il doit faire une sacrée chaleur dedans quand même. Tiens, Sun devrait commercialisé un module pour leur blackbox, il envoit toute la chaleur dissipée par les serveurs dans une petite pièce à coté pour le sauna. Important le sauna pour tout admin qui se respecte.

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *TrizoLakai wrote:*   emerge -Dauv blackbox 
> 
> Si seulement c'était aussi simple pour avoir le blackbox dont je parle  

 

en plus du prix il faut avoir la place à ce que j'ai vu sur les liens xD.

Un immeuble fait l'affaire  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Il ne faut pas oublier la facture d'électricité   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

Je recadre : est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé net-www/nspluginwrapper pour faire passer les plugin 32bits sur un firefox 64bits. Qu'est ce que ça donne ? 

Là je viens de recompiler mplayerplug-in en 32bits pour firefox-bin, tout en utilisant mplayer en 64bits, ça marche super bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé, j'arrive a avoir l'image mais pas le son.

----------

## Jacqueline

Je ne m'étais jamais trop posé de questions jusqu'à l'achat d'un PC avec un AMD64,  les distributions  en général proposant l'architecture 64 bits.. je pensais naïvement pouvoir bénéficier du gain de performances de ma nouvelle acquisition... 

 j'ai vite déchanté avec les histoitres de codecs,  ce n''est pas vraiment génant, mais  j'étais surprise de voir que les applis n'étaient pas toutes écrites pour  fonctionner avec du 64 bits..  : normalement les applis écrites dans un langage dit "évolué " et donc "portable", c'est le compilateur qui se charge de  faire l'adaptation au processeur  utilisé et à l'OS..

Souvent j'entends dire qu'on obtient pas un gain de preformances réel avec l'AMD64 parce que les applis ne sont pas écrites pour le 64 bits.. c'est un peu décevant...

 Une autre question que l'on voit souvent :  d'ailleurs pour une distrib très en vogue on m'avait conseillé de mettre la version 32 bits...  quelle déception..  ( c'est un peu comme la limitation de vitesse lorsqu'on possède une Porsche )..

 J'essaye donc de comprendre d'où peuvent venir ces complications..

 Hier j'ai un peu plongé dans la donc de référence de l'AMD64 ( 5 tomes de 4 à  500 pages...)  ( je connaissais un peu le domaine des microprocs  : les anciens : 8080 et 6502...... 6800 et 6502, qui sont aux nouveaux processeurs ce qu'une  village est à une grande ville... avec les problèmes  de circulation, d'embouteillage et de parkings.et de transports en commun... L'impression de la doc coutetait  plus cehr que le procéseur lui même   :Laughing: 

 En découvrant grub aussi..   ( mais l'étude du processus de boot  est toujours intéressante ) j'avais découvert dans stage 1 une ligne qui indique  à l'assembleur  de générer du code 'mode réel"  les instructions en assembleur d'un vieux 8080... grande découverte  : on peut faire marcher un porcesseur  32 ou 64 bits , comme un bon vieux 8 bits, parce que le BIOS..  est resté une vieillerie.qui manipule des octets... 

La lecture de la doc de l'AMD64  explique donc assez clairement  avec des tableaux,  les divers modes normalisés de fonctionement des processeurs..  et des Os qui doivent être adaptés en conséquence.. Le mode réel, le Legacy etc.. le mode 64 bits etc... 

Avec une particularité de l'AMD de pouvoir manipuler des instructions et données sur 128 bits pour les  calculs en nombre flottant..  qui doit apporter un gain de temps considérable pour le calcul scientifique.. 

 ùmais en utilisation classique ..  encore un tableau sur les instructions machines à travers les acages qui peuvent  aller de 1 octet , jusqu'à 16,  le gain dude performances du 64 bits me parait évident.. rien qu'au niveau de l'adressage.. 

 Cette fois j'ai compris comment  mon AMD64 pouvait  accepter une distibution avec une architecture 32 bits.. mais c'est tout de même frustrant..

 Je  ne trouve pas que mon AMD va  très vite, mais    je n'ai pas assez de ram justement.. ' 512 Mo est vraiment trop juste. si j'oublie de refermer des applications consommatrices de mémoire,  c'est très très lent... je suis obligée de passer à 1 Go, cette fois j'en ai la preuve..  j'espère aussi que gentoo participera   à alléger le système; mais aussi les applis..  qui sont sytématiquement compilées pour les deux WM :    KDE et Gnome..   je doute que ceratines distribs puissent fonctionner sur un ancien PC...    

En poursuivant ma lecture,  il me semble avoir compris cette chose  :

 Le 64 bits  permet de gérer la mémoire  avec des instructions plus larges.. et donc minimiser le nombre de cycles de lecture mémoire ( enfin ce n'est pas la mémoire ram, mais le cache qu'on tlit )  et  on gagne plusieurs cycles machine pour décoder une instruction. et l' adresse..  La pagination mémoire est presque devnue inutile..

 Je me souviens du premier calculateur auquel je me suis trouvée confrontée   fin des années 70 , avec des blocs mémoires de 4 K ( et des mots de 20 bits par contre ), et toujours en service  ! . on organisait le programme  ( en assembleur c'était du temps réel ) dans les différents blocs  :les données Ici, l'application là ; l'OS (très short ) dans un autre bloc, et diverses fonctions dans le dernier ...

 Je me trompe peut être ;, mais c'est bien un peu ce qui est fait dans Linux  :Sad:  ainsi que dans d'autres OS )  Il faut donner une allocation mémoire aux différentes applications ( que la mémoire soit paginée ou non. ) .  et certaines zones sont interchangeables recevant un coup telle application, une autre fois, une autre.. selon les besoins du moment .. et  le noyau  demeurant en place..  

( je n'avais pas ce problème sur mes antiquités  l'ensemble du programme étant chargé en mémoire..parce que les disques ce n'était pas adapté au milieu industriel plein de poussière )  Il n'y avait donc pas d'allocation dynamique de la mémoire ( est-ce bien le mot juste ?)

Avec l'AMD 64 ( en simplifiant )  la mémoire est adressée de manière continue  ( ou presque selon sa capacité  ) et non par pages,  mais il faut tout de même gérer l'allocation mémoire des zones de programmes..  on a plus de liberté, mais avec une mémoire paginée, il ne viendrait à l'idée de personne de placer un bout de programme à cheval sur deux pages mémoire..   on ne va pas lire deux pages de mémoire pour les mettre dans le cache du processeur pour éxécueter le programme alors qu'on peut le faire en une seule opération si le programme est localisé dans la même page de la RAM.. 

J'en conclus pour l'instant qu'un OS 32 bits était plus "ficelé" à la pagination  de la mémoire héritée du 16 bits,   qu'un OS 64 bits... 

 Pour l'instant , c'est de l'extrapolation gratuite, si je me trompe certains me le diront, mais j'essaye de comprendre les difficultés de ce passage au 64 bits pour certaines applications .  On peut imaginer que certaines applis sont écrites en tenant compte  de  cette contrainte de pagination  que gère l'OS 32 bits et d'autres non et elles doivent être réécrites..  ( parce que normalement , le compilateur gère l'adaptation du binaire au jeu d'instructions du processeur pour lequel on compile l'application ). 

 Enfin dans un autre document d'AMD : conseils aux dévelopeurs (de compilateurs surtout ) expliquait que pour optimiser  l'utilisation de leur processeur et tirer partie de son architecture intime, il était préférable d'utiliser  telle suite d'instructions machine que telle autre ( pour une meilleure utilisation des registres et des pointeurs.) ca c'est pour ceux qui créent les compilateurs.. 

 Mais ils donnent un autre exemple , avec du java, il me semble , et là , c'est plus à l'attention de ceux qui écrivent les applications..   Ce qui signifie que les langages évolués ne sont pas si portables qu'on veut bien le dire.. tout diu moins pour  tirer partie des performances du processeur 64 bits ...

 j'imagine aussi qu'il y a  des incompatibilités, lorsqu'on utilise des rpm qui n'ont pas été précompilés pour le 64 bits..et donc c'est une vraie liberté de  compiler son linux à partir des sources, même si c'est plus long et plus compliqué..

 Bien sur on peut toujours recompiler  à partir des sources. d'un paquetage, mais ça m'a toujours paru délicat de le faire de manière isolée..  

C'est l'exemple donné au dessus sur la façon de compiler les codecs  ( zut en postant , je ne le vois plus  pour le citer )  qui m'a interpelée...  et aussi  tout le mystère des flags.;  (je connais leur utilisation dans l'assembleur, mais ça  n'a pas ce coté magique et presque impénétrable dans la compilation..  c'est pour celà que j'aimais bien l'assembleur  ! sur des processeurs simples,  c'est plus facile, ( je me suis bien amusée sur le 6502 de mon Apple II en assembleur pendant que les copains faisaient des progs en basic sur leur commodore 64   )  mais sur des processeurs récents, il me semble inenvisageable d'écrire un programme en assembleur .. tellement l'architecture du processeur est complexe.. il doit y avoir un bon millier de lignes à écrire rien que pour initialiser correctement le processeur.. mais ça m'ennuye de perdre cette maîtrise..  de la même façon que ça m'ennuye d'utiliser linux sans  comprendre comment ça marche..

 Si je voulais m'attaquer à cette tâches ôur le processeur, , lorsque j'aurais fini de comprendre comment il marche, il ne sera plus fabriqué.. LOL !

 L'architecture du Pc , un peu viellote , amène aussi beaucoup de complexité.. parfois je rève d'un  sun  avec un Sparc .. la doc du Sparc c'est 500 pages , pas 2500  ) et pour faire la même chose. !  Est ce que je dis une bétise, si  Intel et AMD ont été obligés de faire des prouesses d'imagination pour rendre le PC performant à cause de cette architecture étriquée du PC. et tout ça pour assurer la compatibilité  de Windows 3.1, puis W95, W98 sur cet engin... . 

Sun en ayant d'emblée opté pour le 64 bits, me parait plus simple... tout est en harmonie 64 bits  :  le hard (proc, bus, mémoire)  l'os et les applications..  je me demande combien de temps encore cette architecture de PC va résister..  ca oblige à des processeurs qui coutente cher et à les faire fonctionner à la limite.. 

 Enfin dans la doc d'AMD que je me suis contentée de survoler , avec 2500 pages il faut se contenter de lire la table des matières  et l'intro de quelques paragraphes particuliers )  il me semble avoir lu qu'on [b]pouvait le commuter de 64 à 32 bits pour éxécuter une tâche  particulière en 32 bits..  [/b] Ca reste encore très mystérieux. pour moi.. mais  je me dis que tout doit pouvoir fonctionner même si certaines applis n'ont pas été écrites pour ça  : j'avoue en avoir douté, regrettant presque mon choix d'un Athlon 64 ).

 j'imagine aussi que cette commutation  convient pour une tache courte,  mais que pendant ce temps  à cause du threading où l'on mélange deux applis pendant les cycles d'une même instruction machine..  on ne peut pas mélanger les deux modes de fonctionnement..   appli courte, ce n'est pas le cas d'un codec pour regarder un film..

Ce sujet dépasse largement mes compétences , mais ça permet d'aborder  la compilation de Gentoo en ayant une représentation moins mystérieuse du problème.. et une grosse envie de me débarraser des paquetages précompilés..   souvent les personnes qui ne ne connaissent pas bien le sujet  réduisent la compilation à un coté "puriste" qui'ls trouvent un peu ridicule..  s'il n'y avait que cet argument, ce serait moins motivant..

 D'autres m'ont soulagée, de mes appréhensions sur les flags en me disant que je devais prendre ceux qui étaient proposés..  OUFF ! je me voyais mal choisir moi même tous ces flags... mais utiliser ça bêtement m'aurait fort ennuyée..

 Puis j'ai capté la notion des "ebuilds" pour réduire les temps de compilation.. je suppose que là aussi il faut choisir la bonne version .. 

 Dans le cas où l'ebuild n'existerait pas en 64 bits, je suppose que pour ne pas avoir à recompiler  chaque fois un gros truc, on peut le faire une fois, le garder dans un coin et et le réutilsier ensuite ?

 J'abandonne l'idée de tout comprendre dans les moindres détails, mau niveau du processeur, mais j'ai besoin d'un minimum de repères avant de faire quelque chose..  je dois avoir l'esprit trop terre à terre..  je ne suis pas de la génération des jeux vidéos.;  et je n'ai jamais rien compris à l'informatique tant que je n'ai pas pu faire un lien avec ce qui se passait dans le hard , ma première formation..  même  s'il  me faut faire des impasses....  mais ça donne de bonnes notions pour comprendre l'interet de caches, des pipes et de l'hyperthreading dans les processeurs .. le dual core aussi.; 

 Intel a fait un diaporama , très bien , pour expliquer ça  de façon très simple..  avec des boules de couleur..  je ne concois pas qu'on puisse aborder Linux  sans avoir cette représentation mentale ...   la notion de pipe  existe aussi  sous une autre forme au niveau de l'OS ... 

 Le bouquin de Casteyde ,sur linux  je l'ai déjà lu plusieurs fois,.. chaque fois on capte  plus de choses après avoir ferraillé un peu avec linux..  je vais le relire encore , c'est sur !  mais il y a des pans entiers que je ne connais pas   pour n'avoir installé que des distribs friendly et wondowsiennes   qui n'incitent guère à jouer de la console..   

 Jacqueline.

----------

## titoucha

@Jacqueline encore un petit effort avec la doc et tu passes développeuse

----------

## truc

Jacqueline (maman? c'est toi? Naaa...  :Laughing:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Intel a fait un diaporama , très bien , pour expliquer ça de façon très simple.. avec des boules de couleur.. je ne concois pas qu'on puisse aborder Linux sans avoir cette représentation mentale ... la notion de pipe existe aussi sous une autre forme au niveau de l'OS ...
> 
> Le bouquin de Casteyde ,sur linux je l'ai déjà lu plusieurs fois,.. chaque fois on capte plus de choses après avoir ferraillé un peu avec linux.. je vais le relire encore , c'est sur ! mais il y a des pans entiers que je ne connais pas pour n'avoir installé que des distribs friendly et wondowsiennes qui n'incitent guère à jouer de la console.. 

 

J'me suis accroché pour essayer de comprendre ce que tu disais, mais niveau, hard, je ne connais vraiment rien, alors je ne peux que te demander si tu l'as à porté de clic ce petit diaporama d'Intel, histoire que je me couche moins con.. :Smile: 

Sinon, pour le bouquin de Casteyde, une recherche rapide, ne m'a rien donné en livre, mais de la doc en ligne, c'est de ça dont tu parles? Ca m'interesse, car quand on fait le bilan des livres 'sur' GNU/linux, on voit vraiment de tout, alors, un bonne référence est toujours la bienvenue  :Smile: 

Pour ma part, en ce moment, les transport en commun me permettent de me plonger la dedans, et pour parodier la pub pour les mentos, c'est gros, mais c'est pas grave..

----------

## Jacqueline

Je serais morte avant d'avoir fini de lire la doc de l'Athlon et mon processeur aussi.. 

mais avant de plonger  plus à fond dans Linux;...  cette mise à jour au niveau des microprocesseurs.. était un peu nécessaire.;

 l

 - L hyperthreading , j'ai découvert ça dans la notice de ma CM il y a quelques mois..  mais j'imagine que ça a des conséquences sur  la compil du kernel.. 

 Je m'étais posé la question avant d'acheter sur l'interêt du Dual Core ( veinard ) pas  beaucoup de réponses éclairées  là où tu sais    :Wink:  .

Dans le doute je n'ai pas trop forcé sur le modèle d'Athlon ... si jamais ça valait la peine de  passer à un Dual Core ( j'ai choisi le socket en conséquence )

 et je n'ai vu ce diaporama d'Intel que ces dernières semaines..

 Je suppose aussi qu 'il doit bien trainer des flags ou alors  c'est compris dans le modèle de processeur déclaré  en tête de la compil , que l'OS doit gerérer tout ça  de manière différente..  en plus comme ça a l'air configurable dans le BIOS, il ne faudrait pas avoir oublié de le configurer.. l'inconvénient de la distrib prémachée, c'est qu'on ne se pose pas ces questions  avant de l'installer..

 Récemment je suis tombée sur un sirete sur les processeurs qui expliquait les pipe.. dans le processeur.;  je vois bien physiquement ce que c'est parce qu 'en 7_ j'avais fait uns tage hard chez le constructeur d'un premier calculo avec des instructions microprogramées  ( avec comme formateur l'ingé qui avait pondu  la machine ) et on pouvait dérouler l"'instruction en pas à pas, miroinstruction par micro instruction. a cette époque où l'on ne jetait pas les cartes ni les processeurs, on les dépannait .. 

 Sur ce site je lisais une remarque qui expliquait que le code devait être écrit en conséquences...  poiur éviter qu'une instruction forme un bouchon à l'entrée du tuyau..si la suivante attend le résultat de la précédente.  donc j'imagine que c'est encore un flag qui traine pour le compilateur..  amis chapeau bas..  personne n'urait osé le faire dans les années 80 .. 

 En tant qu'ancienne  "hardeuse" (lol !) et avec le souci du temps qui est l'ennemi numéro 1 dans le temps réel je suis admirative devant ces techniques...  que ce soit AMD ou Intel,  qui n'existaient pas.. ( le tout premier calculo que j'ai vu  il n'ya vait que des 7400 à l'intérieur..  ( quatre   portes NAND dans un chip ) ... le second micropgrommé avec un jeu d'instructions plus élaboré ... et plus light. le suivant  avec  un scheduleur hard qui simplifiat l'OS de manière  significative, mais  heureusement qu'ils ont  sorti les mémoires entrelacées  ( ~ dual channel ) pour gagner du temps. de traitement.. les besoins avaient été un peu sous-estimes.. 

 je suis contrainte de racheter 512 Mo de RAM, ça devrait faire du dual channel  j'en comprend les avantages au niveau temps de réponsede la RAM,  mais je pense que j'ai intéret  à choisir le même modèle de la même marque..

 Là je ne sais pas , si  c'est pris en compte au niveau de l'insdtalll ou au niveau hard  seulement... ( au rebbot )   mais c'est tellement flagrant que je devrais le voir assez rapidement..  Conclure de cette expérience que l'Arthlon64 n'apporte rien au niveau performances,  par rapprt à un céleron..  je n'oserais pas le faire... mêmei pour l'instant je n'en ai pas vu les avantages..  opn pouvait estimer qu'avec un proc plus performant  la place occupée en mémoire serait plus vite déblayée...  grosse erreur !  

 Hier soir avec plein de trucs ouverts..  le temps de réponse au clic était très long,donc  tu recliques et ça t'ouvre une appli en double..ou en triple  et ça rame ( ou RAM)  encore plus  malgré la conf matérielle et logicielle en 64 bits...  j'ai voulu faire l'essai  car je n'avais jamais  ramé comme ça avec la suse 9.2 et un vieux céleron, et 1 Go de ram )  jamais eu besoin de la swap..   mais à force de nous rajouter des trucs dans les distribs..  il ya plein de paquetages  que je ne veux pas mais qui y sont d'office,  en partie ..   ( pourquoi on m'oblige à installer un bout de mono, un bout d'appamor,  un bout de zen...  , alors que je n'avais rien sélectionné ... à ce niveau ???   c'est pour vendre leur camelotte  ? ) 

 Je déduis aussi de ces lectures que l'installeur  sur CD ou les liveCD  sont compilés en mode Legacy pour  s'installer sur n'importe quel PC..lorsque le choix n'est pas proposé..  par contre je n'ai pas vu  dans la notice où et comment se faisait la commutation du mode legacy au mode 64 bits...

 Après l'essai de ces live CD,  tu te dis super mon processeur est reconnu. et bien géré.. lol !

----------

## Jacqueline

bonsoit truc  !

Casteyde   c'est la  : http://casteyde.christian.free.fr/system/linux/guide/index.html

  Intel  : la vidéo c'est la ! en anglais et ça va un peu vite ... 

http://www.intel.com/personal/desktop/dualcore/demo/popup/demo.htm

Le cours plus détaillé sur les"pipe" je le recherche et je le mets à la suite.. dans ce message lorsque je l'aurais retrouvé.. 

 Là : http://www.geea.org/IMG/pdf/Cours_II.pdfhttp://www.geea.org/IMG/pdf/Cours_II.pdf

 A comparer avec les pocesseurs RISC. :   dont l'objectif est de traiter une instruction plus simple en un seul cycle machine.. 

 Je l'avais lu juste avant la vidéo Intel , ça aide un peu.. 

 Mais  le mélange de tous ces techniques  a quelque chose d'hallucinant..  au point qu'il y a une fonction debug dans le processeur pour que ses  concepteurs s' y'retrouvent  dans les tests..   Un Os qui gère ça , c'est pas mal non plus.. si je comprend bien qu'il est plus simple de gérer  la vidéo ou une compil sur un dual core pendant qu'on fait autre chose sur l'autre coeur, ( deux procs bien séparés physiquement ) même  s'ils sont dans le même boitier,  je  sens beaucoup moins  l'hyper threading   sur un monocore.. 

 Le 64 bits , c'est plus évident  sur les rares synoptiques d'AMD ,  niveau adressage et instructions, mais on peu regretter qu'il soit à l'étroit dans une architecture PC... un peu dépassée... et doive fonctionner en 32 bits au nom de cette compatibilité....  qu'on traine comme un boulet !

----------

## titoucha

@Jacqueline, pour moi le troisième lien est mort.

Très instructives tes recherches.

----------

## Temet

C'est pas un changement de forum qui va changer Jacqueline!  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est pas un changement de forum qui va changer Jacqueline! 

 

tu en dis trop ou pas assez!

----------

## Jacqueline

MDR ...Ttemet 

 Nemo .: on me charrie avec la longueur des posts..  :Razz: 

 Pour remplacer ce lien mort   ( en le lisant une dernière fois avant de le coller  j'ai pas révé )

 Pour une approche simple du problème  avant de regarder la vidéo d'Intel 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_%28informatique%29

 Les bouquins ..pour répondre à truc :  il y en a des supers  sur bien des sujets de l'informatique. ( j'aime bien traîner dans les librairies  ) mais tu en as vite pour 200 euros..

----------

## dapsaille

Bonsoir jacqueline .....

 nom de diou de sgreugneugneu .... mais heuu tu sors d'ou ??   :Laughing: 

 Sérieusement je suis épatté par la pertinence de tes recherches et réflexions ... 

on sens que tu aimes ca et ca fait plaisir de voire une représentante de la gente féminine tenir la dragée haute à la bande de velus que nous sommes (qui as parlé de machisme) 

 :Wink: 

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  Les bouquins ..pour répondre à truc :  il y en a des supers  sur bien des sujets de l'informatique. ( j'aime bien traîner dans les librairies  ) mais tu en as vite pour 200 euros..

 

En effet ca fait très mal les bons livres   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonsoir dapsaille,

 Merci pour cet accueil sympa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scullder

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> En effet ca fait très mal les bons livres  

 

Clair, même les pas bons ^^ Je voulais un bouquin sur qt4 là et le seul que j'ai trouvé, c'est ça :

http://www.amazon.fr/C++-GUI-Programming-Qt-4/dp/0131872494

ou alors ça : http://www.amazon.fr/Introduction-Design-Patterns-C%2B%2B-Qt/dp/0131879057/ref=pd_bxgy_eb_text_b/402-2478831-7808148

Et là, ça calme...

C'est super intéressant tes messages Jacqueline   :Cool:   Mais où est ce que t'as eu la doc amd64 ? ça m'intéresse. 

Je m'intéresse pas mal à la programmation bas niveau, même si je pratique peu et que c'est surtout pour la culture générale. J'ai attaqué programming from the ground up (un livre libre sur l'asm x86) et les articles SOS ( http://sos.enix.org/fr/PagePrincipale ). Je prends tous les doc. intéressants dans ce domaine ^_^

----------

## Jacqueline

La doc  j'ai tout d'abord trouvé ça :  sur le site d' AMD   (  5 tomes de 500 pages    :Rolling Eyes:    mais c'est la référence et les tableaux expliquent bien  les divers modes.., l'adressage mémoire, la  longueur des instructions + données  dans chaque mode  ) je n'ai pas pu les coller , c'est du PDF...

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_739_7044,00.html

Ce matin pur hasard en fouinant un peu dans Portage  : j'ai trouvé deux  assembleurs (dans  dev-utilities et dev-language)

 nasm http://www.tortall.net/projects/yasm/manual/html/nasm-directives.html#nasm-directive-bits-top

 Là c'est clair !

 *Quote:*   

> The BITS directive specifies whether Yasm should generate code designed to run on a processor operating in 16-bit mode, 32-bit mode, or 64-bit mode. The syntax is BITS 16, BITS 32, or BITS 64.

 

 il ya aussi des tutos plus digestes que la doc AMD. 

et Yasm :  Yasm http://www.tortall.net/projects/yasm/

http://www.tortall.net/projects/yasm/wiki/AMD64

 pas mal de liens.... 

 j'avais aussi trouvé un site Open source qui fait des débuggers et surtout des simulateurs de processeurs., pour tester ses "créations "  sans rien casser    :Very Happy:  , mais ça coute une fortune... 

 j'ai aussi trouvé un vieux site avec un tuto "hello world " en assembleur ....   :Very Happy:   trop vieux ... hélas...

Dans Portage j'avais trouvé en premier : as11  http://gentoo-portage.com/dev-util/as11

 Un assembleur linux pour les "micromodules  68H11  de Motorola  (  c'est pas cher, plus simple  et on peut bien s'amuser , sans risque ) mais le lien est mort 

 Puis dans le genre , plus sophistiqué il ya environ trois semaines  j'avais  trouvé ça  :

http://www.lextronic.fr/elekladen/cobra.htm

 Et  là tu peux mettre un OS  mini linux embarqué .. http://www.enseirb.fr/~kadionik/

 Sinon je suis tombée dernièrement sur ce site sur le BIOS http://bioscentral.com/

 Les docs comme ça sur le BIOS, ne courrent pas les "googles"...  c'était un hasard et j'y ai sauté dessus..

 Il y a deux ans  j'avais commencé à  "décoder" le source de    stage1  de grub... écrit en assembleur  : ( une grosse centaine d'octets.. pour commencer )  bin les échanges avec le BIos, j'étais larguée..   et l'autre truc où je bloquais !  la carte mémoire décrite sommairement dans les docs de  grub est plus détaillée,  ( 64 octets, mais c'est dense !  ( le lien tommbe juste sur la page ! ) mais je n'ai pas eu le temps d'y replonger...

http://bioscentral.com/

 Je ne maîtrise rien    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   mais ça démystifie un peu les choses..  les commentaires de grub , sur le Bios, et d'autres trucs, on se fend la pipe.. comme quoi les développeurs de  GNU  Linux ont de l'humour...

 Et puis sur Athlon64 il y a celui là ...  un" lien"  entre le BIOS, le proc et le Kernel..  

 L'initialisation du processeur   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:     entre autres...  des requêtes BIOS..

[url]

http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/26094.PDF[/url]

----------

## Mickael

@modos : À quand le prochain sujet ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Oui ...

 un autre sujet .. un autre sujet   :Laughing: 

 Libérez Jacqueline   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

une autre sujet: suis pour aussi!

(on va ptet finir par les réveiller les modos ^^)

----------

## Scullder

Pour le navigateur et ses plugins, j'ai écrit ça hier : 

http://scullder.blog.free.fr/index.php?2006/12/06/42-firefox-sous-linux-x86_64

La nouvelle version de nspluginwrapper fonctionne mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

youhou, ouais un nouveau un nouveau! taktaktak, un  nouveau... 

Bref, on peut peut-être les aider à choisir le nouveux sujet , la boite à idée se trouve toujours ici: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429957.html

Mais c'est vrai que le choix est difficile, il faudrait trouver sans doute de nouvelles idées...

 remarque, j'aimerai bien voir ce que ceux là peuvent donner:

```
qmail vs postfix 

apache1 vs apache2 vs lighttpd 

iptables vs shorewall

les gestionnaires de version : CVS / SVN / Git / Bazaar(-ng) / Arch / etc  
```

voili-voilou, mais peut-être avez vous d'autres idées?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Allez moi j'en ai un beau là, vu que je suis en train me prendre la tête avec une Debian et que j'ai la rage:

APT vs Portage   :Laughing: 

Un jour un Kuku à dit:

Un apt c'est un peu comme un portage sans le net !!!!!!!!

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> iptables vs shorewall 

 

comme ça j'apprendrai plein de choses nouvelles. Pour ce qui concerne apt/portage : c'est tout vu kuku  :Wink:  y'a même pas débat.

EDIT : HA mais celui là aussi il est pas mal : GCC vs. ICC (icc c'est intel non?)

EDIT 2 : Mais k_s n'a toujours pas mis à jour son post....

EDIT 3 : GCC/ICC c'est mon choix!

----------

## Magic Banana

Moi j'aimerais le sujet trollissime suivant : "Le libre à tout prix ou bien les femmes et les fonctionalités d'abord".

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben iptables et shorewall c'est la même chose, enfin shorewall est basé sur iptables, mais en moins bien. Désolé mais Debian m'a mis d'une humeur trollesque aujourd'hui.

----------

## Mickael

Donc :

EDIT 3 : GCC/ICC c'est mon choix!  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi j'aimerais le sujet trollissime suivant : "Le libre à tout prix ou bien les femmes et les fonctionalités d'abord".
> 
> 

 

Mon ex-prof à répondu:

 *Blackguard_futur_dad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uu vu des dernieres statistiques, il y a une recrudescence de femmes libéré et que, par conséquent, les informaticiens du libre ont du soucis a se faire pour trouver une femme fonctionnelle.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Scullder

Ca risque de pas intéresser grand monde, mais je m'intéresse pas mal au développement web en ce moment (java / php / asp.net) avec les différents ide qui vont bien (netbeans, eclipse, visual web developper chez ms, zend studio), toussa et les solutions libres (frameworks php comme prado ou symfony, java dans un futur proche, python, ruby).

Mais le sujet est vaste et c'est pas forcément intéressant si on est pas concerné.

----------

## blackguard

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Moi j'aimerais le sujet trollissime suivant : "Le libre à tout prix ou bien les femmes et les fonctionalités d'abord".
> 
>  
> ...

 

Rhololooooo, le geek ! Mais quel geek ce mec !  :Laughing: 

Aux vues des dernières statistiques, on note une nette recrudescence de femmes libérées. Par conséquent les informaticiens du libre ont du soucis à se faire pour trouver une femme fonctionnelle.

Accèssoirement, si tu continue à écrire avec autant de de fautes, la seule femme que tu trouvera ressemblera cerrtainement à un pingouin de rivière. À noté que le quotien intellectuel d'une telle créature est assez proche de ce que les geeks recherche. Je me trompe ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *blackguard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Accèssoirement, si tu continue à écrire avec autant de de fautes, la seule femme que tu trouvera ressemblera cerrtainement à un pingouin de rivière. À noté que le quotien intellectuel d'une telle créature est assez proche de ce que les geeks recherche. Je me trompe ? 
> 
> 

 

LOOOOOOOL

----------

## -KuRGaN-

L'enfoiré, j'ai fait un copier coller de son message sur msn !!!!!

----------

## blackguard

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *blackguard wrote:*   
> 
> Accèssoirement, si tu continue à écrire avec autant de de fautes, la seule femme que tu trouvera ressemblera cerrtainement à un pingouin de rivière. À noté que le quotien intellectuel d'une telle créature est assez proche de ce que les geeks recherche. Je me trompe ? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'était pour voir si quelqu'un suivait   :Embarassed: .. <sifflote>

Quelqu'un ici oserait-il mettre ma parole en doute ?!  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

RHOOO non jamais.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

[off] M'enfin ?! Vous-êtes tous fous d'écrire de telles choses en public... c'est autant de preuves à charge   :Laughing: 

/me s'insurge et se gardera bien d'avaliser vos remarques machistes d'arrière-garde   :Mr. Green: 

[grognements_en_provenance_de_la_chambre] Comment ? Qu'est-ce que je fais encore ? Oooh rien rien ! -----------><)))°>---------   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [grognements_en_provenance_de_la_chambre] Comment ? Qu'est-ce que je fais encore ? Oooh rien rien ! -----------><)))°>---------    [ ]

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Moi je trouve que le débat logiciels libre vs femmes n'a pas lieu: 

 avec gentoop sur mon vieux tracteur (un portable p4 2.4ghz) ben ça met du temps de faire des maj (plusieurs heures parfois, genre pour firefox etc...) ben je peux vous dire que du temps pour la femme j'en ai!

Gentoo est une distrib féministe, qu'on se le dise! (on a même le temps de faire le ménage)

hum plus serieusement gcc/icc? euh même pas comparable ^^ (icc c bien sur du intel et après? va utiliser ça pour compiler sur du sparc, de l'arm ou du mips!).

Les gestionnaires de version ouais c'est pas mal ça.

Sinon ubuntu vs gento aussi. Pour qu'on assasine les ubuntuïstes :p  (une distrib de packagers à 2 cents ça)  ai je réussis à lancer un monster troll? 

Apache1 vs apache2 vs lighttpd aussi c'est chouette.

Et sinon Trevoke pour modo, ça peut être un sacré débat ça non?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Et sinon Trevoke pour modo, ça peut être un sacré débat ça non? 

Ben voilà !

----------

## Jacqueline

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve que le débat logiciels libre vs femmes n'a pas lieu: 
> 
>  avec gentoop sur mon vieux tracteur (un portable p4 2.4ghz) ben ça met du temps de faire des maj (plusieurs heures parfois, genre pour firefox etc...) ben je peux vous dire que du temps pour la femme j'en ai!
> 
> Gentoo est une distrib féministe, qu'on se le dise! (on a même le temps de faire le ménage)
> ...

 

 J'avais bien capté  ( on ne sait jamais, je peux avoir besoin d'aide  à domicile   :Wink:  la distrib qui s'installe en  une heure , meme pas drole..et ssh je ne sais pas ce que c'est ..  :Very Happy:  ).

Toute  plaisanterie mise à part , l'ambiance  Gentoo. c'est sympa.. et super le SAV !

Toute première install de Linux en 2002. :  ailleurs, on m'a fait installer cent fois le driver de ma CG,  fouiner dans le xorg.conf pour rien, pendant un mois,  manquait juste le modprobe.. puis encore un mois avec le modem : fallait juste me dire de le raccorder en Ethernet  si je les avais écoutés j'aurais changé tout le matériel ou presque... :  Je leur en veux encore...   :Very Happy: 

Ces jours ci,  j'étais prise par l'intendance, mais ça va repartir...  :Very Happy: Last edited by Jacqueline on Fri Dec 08, 2006 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et sinon Trevoke pour modo, ça peut être un sacré débat ça non?  

 

Faites peter, je vous attends de pied ferme.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Et sinon Trevoke pour modo, ça peut être un sacré débat ça non?   
> 
> Faites peter, je vous attends de pied ferme.  

 

Bof, ce serait pas vraiment un débat, tout le monde est d'accord sur la question... à part lui peut-être   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve que le débat logiciels libre vs femmes n'a pas lieu

 

Vous laissez tous de côté une partie de mon énoncé qui donne sons sens au reste (et alors, les cours de philosophie ? Vous dormiez ?  :Very Happy:  ). Je le réécris ici : "Le libre à tout prix ou bien les femmes et les fonctionalités d'abord".

Le débat porterait donc sur :

Thèse : Le libre, ya bon.

Arguments principaux : cf. www.gnu.org/philosophy

Antithèse : Mais pour un système 100% libre, on doit souvent renoncer à des fonctionalités matérielles (firmwares propriétaires) voire logicielles (pas de Google Earth libre par exemple)

Argument principal : Je veux épater les gonzesses avec ma Gentoo qui sait tout faire.

Synthèse : Ma liberté c'est plus important et les filles saimal.

Ça vous plaît ?

----------

## Scullder

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça vous plaît ?

 

Ne rechercherais tu point dans ton ordinateur un monde juste que tu n'arrives pas à cerner dans la vie réelle (: ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans la vie réelle, je suis avec une brésilienne. Au Brésil ils sont super branchés logiciels libres !  :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Toute  plaisanterie mise à part , l'ambiance  Gentoo. c'est sympa.. et super le SAV !

 

Je m'immisce juste dans cette discussion par ailleurs très amusante (et qui ne donne donc pas envie de changer de troll  :Wink:  ), pour corriger un point de détail : le SAV dans le monde du libre, ça existe, mais l'aide qu'on peut trouver ici est certes, de grande qualité, mais elle n'est en aucun cas un SAV. Ce n'est "que" l'oeuvre de l'esprit qui anime le libre : le partage (de la connaissance, de la compréhension, de certaines valeurs, et j'en passe). Bref, c'est de l'entr'aide, tellement efficace qu'elle pourrait passer pour un SAV, mais non : ce n'est que de la pure bonne volonté  :Wink: .

Bienvenue Jacqueline (dite "la bavarde" irl ?). Je n'avais pas encore eu l'occasion de te saluer, et je le regrettais un peu  :Wink:  . Voilà qui est réparé   :Wink:  !

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Faites peter, je vous attends de pied ferme.  

 

Tu sais bien que tu t'es disqualifié tout seul dans la course à la modération, voyons...   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT : Ca faisait plus de 3 mois que j'attendais de te la ressortir, celle-là, je suis content, v'la une bonne chose de faite  :Laughing:  !

----------

## Jacqueline

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*   Toute  plaisanterie mise à part , l'ambiance  Gentoo. c'est sympa.. et super le SAV ! 
> 
> Je m'immisce juste dans cette discussion par ailleurs très amusante (et qui ne donne donc pas envie de changer de troll  ), pour corriger un point de détail : le SAV dans le monde du libre, ça existe, mais l'aide qu'on peut trouver ici est certes, de grande qualité, mais elle n'est en aucun cas un SAV. Ce n'est "que" l'oeuvre de l'esprit qui anime le libre : le partage (de la connaissance, de la compréhension, de certaines valeurs, et j'en passe). Bref, c'est de l'entr'aide, tellement efficace qu'elle pourrait passer pour un SAV, mais non : ce n'est que de la pure bonne volonté .
> 
> Bienvenue Jacqueline (dite "la bavarde" irl ?). Je n'avais pas encore eu l'occasion de te saluer, et je le regrettais un peu  . Voilà qui est réparé   !

 

Bonjour anigel et merci pour ton accueil. 

 J'ai employé le mot SAV avec humour et comme un clin d'oeil à un autre post, mais je suis bien consciente qu'il s'agit de bénévolat, de dévouement et de partage de connaissance.

 A mes débuts sous Linux, je ne faisais pas trop la différence entre  ce qui était vraiment libre  et ce qui l'était moins, me disant quelle importance.. J'assistais sans trop comprendre à ces débats entre distributions Linux... jusqu'au rachat de "ma" distrib par  une socièté  à la moralité douteuse, et voir dernièrement  des actionnaires décider de sa stratégie, de son  orientation, de ses développements et copuler sans honte, l'oeil rivé sur wall street, avec l'adversaire numéro un de Linux, et du logiciel libre,  m'a mise dans une  rage folle..  

Ca fait toujours mal au coeur de se disputer avec d'anciens copains,  mais on ne peut pas me demander de suivre  ces magouilles, cette trahison.. On m'a traitée d'intégriste, je me défends en répondant :  non je suis intégre..

 Une brève intrusion dans LFS m'avait fait entrevoir qui étaient  ces dévelopeurs de linux, et ça me fait mal au coeur de constater  que d'autres ne voient linux que  comme  un acte de générosité de la part d'une société commerciale..au travers d'un  CD tombé d'un FTP. Evident pour des anciens linuxiens, un peu moins pour ceux qui  découvrent Linux dans la facilité, à grand renfort de publicité.. jusqu'à confondre le père novell avec le père Noel..

Entendre sur un forum que l'avenir de Linux passe par des accord commeciaux avec  MS et voir récemment  Novell  choiisir le format machin XML de MS au lieu de choisir  le format  OpenXML  libre   retenu par l'ISO,  j'appelle ça une trahison..  On ne pouvait pas aider davantage MS à préserver  son monopole.. il va sans dire que je souhaite la ruine de Novell, quitte à voir disparaitre une distribution qui a de moins en moins à voir avec linux.. à force d'y intégrer des solutions "maison". je fais confiance à leurs actionnaires pour les lacher à la première déconvenue..

 D'autre part je suis convaincue que linux  libre, à l'abri de ces accords commerciaux et de la décision d'actionnaires ( dont les clients et les employés font souvent  les frais.. ) restera debout.  On sous estime toujours les capacités de résistance et d'imagination des individus... 

 Je n'ai pas non plus la naiveté de croire que le "miracle"   se perpétue sans  soutien financier, ne serait ce que pour  la logistique,   aussi je contribuérais avec le sourire dans la mesure de mes moyens.. 

 Je ne voulais pas faire un troll, ni exporter ici, ces disputes, et  ce n'est peut etre pas bien placé dans ce sujet, mais anigel tu parlais de l'esprit du libre. et de valeurs,  voilà mon point de vue suite à cette expérience plus que décevante.

----------

## anigel

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Je ne voulais pas faire un troll, ni exporter ici, ces disputes, et  ce n'est peut etre pas bien placé dans ce sujet, mais anigel tu parlais de l'esprit du libre. et de valeurs,  voilà mon point de vue suite à cette expérience plus que décevante.

 

Il n'y a pas de mal : c'est moi qui ai commencé à "digresser" (privilège du modérateur  :Wink: ). De toute façon ce débat est en bout de course, et nous n'allons plus trop tarder à l'enterrer. 

Au plaisir de te re-lire en tous cas (pour une fois que quelqu'un fait des posts plus longs que les miens, et dans un français impeccable  :Wink:  ).

Amicalement,

----------

